# Aeon?s Gif Shop



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2011)

*Aeon’s Gif Shop*

My aim is to create gifs in as high a quality as possible.

*Rules*
Please remember to turn off your signature.
You must have at least *500 posts or been a member at least 6 months* to make a request.
Only make a gif request if you are planning to use it on this forum.
Credit and Rep are greatly appreciated.
You may make additional requests as long as you’ve repped me for any previous ones.

*Avatars*
Please limit the time to 4-5 seconds for a senior-sized avatar.
Junior members are limited to 1-2 seconds.

*Signatures*
To ensure the best possible quality, limit selections to a maximum of 8-10 seconds.
My default dimensions for signature gifs is 267x150 pixels.
I may deviate from it, but most of the time I aim for that size.
You may specify a different size if you wish.

*Making a request*
*Video Link:* Youtube links preferred
*Time frame:* ex. 2:23-2:28
*Type:* Signature or Avatar
*Border:* I usually use black, white, black borders
*Notes:* Describe in detail if you wish of what exactly you want included

*Examples of my work…*

*Spoiler*: __ 

























*UPDATE: I'll try my best to fulfill requests in my free time but in most cases they will be done on my days off which vary each week.*​


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello!! Looks like I'm going to be the first customer!

Link:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Uueo_PTwk[/YOUTUBE]




Time: 1:02-1:08 or 1:09. Pretty much where ever the Red Rangers Kata ends.

Type: Signature

Border: blk, white, blk

Size: What ever size your examples are. I believe they're your default.


Rep and Credit for sure. Good luck with the shop Bro!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2011)

I do not know you, but good luck with the shop.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Stark042:*



Oh and thanks, each of you.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello~!

0:22 - 0:27
Just a signature :3


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Sunako:*



I hope I included the right scenes you wanted. If not, I'll gladly remake it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Sig Request:*

0:37 - 0:45
Thin Black Border
Size of what you made Sunako

Thanks~


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Stark042:*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks, each of you.





Looks great, I love it!!!

+REP!!! Will Credit when used for sure. I will not foget!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Sunako:*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I included the right scenes you wanted. If not, I'll gladly remake it.



Yes , it's perfect!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Kelsey:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Aeon, sorry to be a pain in the ass but can the border be thinner, so its a 1 pixel border?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks Aeon, sorry to be a pain in the ass but can the border be thinner, so its a 1 pixel border?





No problem, this should do it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you pek Will use tomorrow <3


----------



## Cjones (Jan 6, 2011)

Link: 
Time frame: Ava - :52-:55, Sig - 2:28-2:34, 2:44:2:48
Type: Set
Border: White
Notes: For the sig can you go from 2:28-2:34, and then to 2:44 - 2:48?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2011)

*cjones8612:*





If there's any changes you want, just let me know.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *cjones8612:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic it is.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2011)

Link: 
Time Frame: 6:46-6:49/50
Type: 150 x 150 Avatar
Border: Black, white, black

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Masurao:*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 8, 2011)

Oi oi, request time <3

Type: Set
Border: 1 pixels - color: black.
Link: 
Time - Avatar: 2:48 - 2:53 {Can you get rid of the subtitles ? }
Time - Signature: 4:09 - 4:18
Size - Avatar: 150x150 and 150x200.
Size - Signature: 267x150 or a different size.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Oi oi, request time <3
> 
> Type: Set
> Border: 1 pixels - color: black.
> ...



Before I start, just letting you know I wouldn't be able to get rid of the subtitles. All I could do would be to crop them out.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay, that's fine. :3


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Masurao:*



Thanks a bunch man. Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Porcelain:*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks so much <3

Will use soon <333


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2011)

Link: 
Time frame: Ava - 5:31 - 5:35, Sig(1)- 4:58 - 5:08, Sig(2) 5:10-5:20
Type: Set
Border: Black
Notes: N/A


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2011)

*cjones8612:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

*Sig:*

0:49 - 0:55
HIGH QUALITY
Basic Size, like last time
1 pixel black border

Thank you~


----------



## Cjones (Jan 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *cjones8612:*



Thanks. 

They won't let me rep you right now, but I promise I'll rep you later on today after I spread.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 10, 2011)

Link:

Time: Sig 0:00-0:04 right before the ship comes in. Time: Avy 0:10- 0:11

Type: Set 

Border: Blk White Blk

Rep & Credit.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Kelsey:*


----------



## Yoona (Jan 10, 2011)

Link - 
Time : 3:28 - 3:37 ( up to where she puts the bandage on )
Type : Signature
Border : Black

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Kelsey:*



Thank you


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Stark042:*





I added a 1-second pause at the end, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Halca:*


----------



## Yoona (Jan 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Halca:*



Thank you !!!


----------



## The Potential (Jan 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Stark042:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not at all my good sir. I like it that way actually.

+REP!!!!

Will Credit when used!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2011)

Link:

Time: 
Sig  1:07-1:017 from where the fight scene starts till Gray appears(without Gray)

Time: 
Avy 1:03 - 1:07 from when the flames appear showing Natsu till he is completely showed

Type: Set 

Border: Black White Black

Rep & Credit


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 10, 2011)

Can I just get a gif done? I'm not going to use it as a set.


*Time:* 0:52 - 1:00
*Size:* 340 x 200
*Border:* Thin double lines


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

hey aeon 

turn this 



in to a 170x220 avy with the limit of 976.6 KB

dotted white borders like my avy now 

make it abit darker and greenish

keep it the same pace please :33


----------



## Aeon (Jan 11, 2011)

*luffy no haki:*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 11, 2011)

*Früt:*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 11, 2011)

*Kagura:*



Well, this is a first for me. I've never altered colors on gifs in any way.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Kagura:*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a first for me. I've never altered colors on gifs in any way.



no problem its adorable  thanks :33


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2011)

My first gif request. I have no clue how to make one. 

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:28-0:40 (a few seconds over the limit, I hope you don't mind)
Type: Signature
Border: Thin double lines.
Notes: No subtitles on it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki:*



Thanks bro


----------



## Aeon (Jan 12, 2011)

*Esura:*


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Esura:*


Thanks man. Awesome gif!


----------



## firefist (Jan 14, 2011)

type: set
ava: 02:27-02:28 (the face part)
sig: 03:26-03:28
standard 3-pixel black and white border.
standard size.

thx in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

*Firefist:*


----------



## firefist (Jan 14, 2011)

thx very much


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

*dark0:*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

*God Movement:*


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm loving your work rate Aeon.

Thanks, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *dark0:*






I pasted the wrong link! 

Can you do the request with this video instead 
*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 0:27-0:29
*Type:* Avatar
*Border:* No border
*Notes:* I just want the one scene of kamina really slow and can you put his katana in the frame too.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2011)

*dark0:*



Oops, just saw the update. Let me redo it...


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2011)

*dark0:*





When you said include the sword, I didn't know if you meant the tip or his hand holding it so I just decided to make two versions. If you're still not satisfied, just let me know.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 15, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *dark0:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted the whole sword like the gif on top. Thank you very much. pek


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 15, 2011)

Ava: 2:05-2:07
Sig: 2:21-2:27
Border: None

Thank you in advance


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2011)

*Millennium Creed:*


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 16, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame for avatar:* 1:25-1:30
*Time frame for sig:* 0:24-0:34
*Border:*: thin and black, like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Aeon said:


> No problem, this should do it.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucrecia:*


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 16, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Lucrecia:*



Thank you <3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Request por favor

type: sig
video: 
time frame: 2:23 - 2:35 (if possible, you can shorten it if need be)
border: doesn't matter


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2011)

*ViolentlyHappy:*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

^ 
Thank you! +rep and cred.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2011)

*God Movement:*


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2011)

Lovely       .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2011)

Signature, please.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2011)

*Stunna:*


----------



## Horan (Jan 18, 2011)

avatar please.

*link:* 
*time frame:* 2:53 - 2:55 (where he takes his glasses off)
*border:* none

gracias . :>


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 18, 2011)

Type: Set
Border: White, 1 pixel
Link: 
Time: 1:12 - 1:16, when the video is showing them all standing and facing the camera.
Size: Try to aim for a bit bigger than your norm if you can. The video goes up to 1080p, so my focus is on *quality*, but I'd like it as close to 1MB in size as possible, so let's aim for big and beautiful.

Will rep and credit, of course.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Miyako:*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Caelus:*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 19, 2011)

Signature 0:28-0:36
can you white bold text at the bottom at 0:32 'Get A Glue?'

thank you


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 19, 2011)

*Video Link:*
*Time frame:* Avatar 0:16-0:21 Sig 0:27-0:35
*Type: *Set
*Border:* Design up to you
*Notes:* can you get rid of that text on the bottom by just cropping the video


----------



## Horan (Jan 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Miyako:*



perfect. thanks !


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Sazen:*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Sazen:*



      .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2011)

Aeon are you able to do my request? 
or it takes longer pls reply. Thank you


----------



## Aeon (Jan 20, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Aeon are you able to do my request?
> or it takes longer pls reply. Thank you



I'm sorry I didn't give an update last night. I was working on your gif but I can't remember how to add text to certain frames only. If you want to ask someone else to do it, I understand. I won't be able to work on it again until tonight.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ava Request:*
Size: 150x150
Video:
Time: 0:32 - 0:35
Border: Thin Black 1 Pixel

Could you cut out the bar at the top too? I dont mind you cutting out a bit of America is having to do so ^^


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 21, 2011)

I plan to have a new set, so I'll request the avy and siggy all at once.



Time: avy - 0:30 to 033 and sig - 0:50 to 0:54

avy - 150x150
siggy - 267x150


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kelsey:*



I'm sorry I've fallen behind on requests, everyone. I started a new job and haven't had time to fill in requests as quickly as possible.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

*Luiz:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks again Aeon


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 23, 2011)

can you make a blue version of this?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2011)

*makeoutparadise:*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:29-0:36
Type: Signature
Border: you pick


Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:30-0:41
Type: avatar
Border: you pick


Looking for a  Kamen Rider Birth set


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hyper_Wolfy:*





The time frame from the sig seemed to be off but I still followed what was there. In case it's wrong, I can redo it.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2011)

*Castiel:*



What size did you want the avatar?

Edit: And would there be a size limit as well?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

Slightly bigger than yours if possible.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2011)

*Castiel:*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2011)

Big thanks.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Hyper_Wolfy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah pls,can you get it to the time,where the phone are up and him running.
thanks


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hyper_Wolfy:*


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 26, 2011)

*Size:* 340x180
*Time:* 2:56 - 2:58 (that one particular scene)
*Border:* Double lines, like this 

And I'd like another gif, same details, except could I have one for 0:21 - 0:29?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2011)

*Früt:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

Sig please~

Video: 
Times: 0:00 - 0:08 (Where ball flash covers screen)
Border: Black & White
Size: Normal?

Thanks ~


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2011)

*Kelsey:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

Fuck thats gorgeous, thank you pek


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 27, 2011)

thank you Aeon for my new gif I lurve it!!!!

could you make a black version of it too? plz


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2011)

*makeoutparadise:*



Best I could do.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 28, 2011)

Just an avy please

Link: 

Time: 0:35 to 0:40 (End it with his face not the mobile suit)

Size: 150x200

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 28, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *makeoutparadise:*
> 
> 
> 
> *The most epic* I could do.



thank you Aeon


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2011)

*Grimmjow:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

Frame: 2:56-:2.57
Size: Senior Limits.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 29, 2011)

Just an avatar.

Frame: 0:28-0:34
Size: Senior limit (optional 150x200)
Border: Thin white border


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2011)

*Raiden:*





Wasn't sure if you wanted a border or not.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2011)

*Milkshake:*


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it possible for it to be not so zoomed in? Other than that, it's great 

and sorry if it's too much, but I think I'd prefer a border like this (); if that's okay ^^


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm, when you say not zoomed in, are you talking about the 150x200 gif only?

Edit: Unless, this is what you meant.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

Exactly what I meant  And the 150x200 one too 
Thank you


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2011)

*Milkshake:*


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

yippeeee  definitely coming back, very satisfied. thank chu :>


----------



## KBL (Feb 2, 2011)

Set please.

*Avatar*

*Link*: 
*Frame:*: 2:49 to 2:52 (Jiraiya epic face).
*Border:*: Black and white border like this.



*Signature*
*Link*: 
*Frame:*: 2:29 to 2:41 (Jiraiya raping the pain body with the rasengan).
*Border:*: Black and white border like this.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 1:10 - 1:31
*Type:* Signature 
*Border:* you pick


*Video Link:* 
*Time frame: *1:37 - 1:50
*Type:* Avatar
*Border:* you pick
*Notes:* same size as the last one please



this one isn't a priority, but still requesting
*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* ex. 0:15-0:18
*Type:* Signature 
*Border:* White if possible


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2011)

Link: 
Time frame: Ava - :28-:31, Sig - :21 - :31
Type: Set
Border: Black
Notes:


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2011)

*Castiel:*





I'll work on the third one later.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2011)

*KBL:*


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 4, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. Avy: 0:30-0:34 Sig: 1:00-1:10
Type: Set, if that's okay
Border: Whatever you think is fine
Notes: Nothing.

Thank you for your time


----------



## KBL (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Aeon thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2011)

*cjones8612:*


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a few I want done, but they're all fairly short. Same video for all.



*Gif 1*
*Size:* 380x200
*Time:* 3:42 - 3:49 (end at 'today')
*Border:* Double lines

*Gif 2*
*Time:* 3:54 - 3:55 (just that part with Freddie [the guy in yellow])

*Gif 3*
*Time:* 3:58 - 4:02 (end at the part with Brian and the little kid [the guitarists])

*Gif 4*
*Time:* 4:08 - 4:10 (just the part where Freddie and Freddie jr. are dancing)

Also, I've got a question. Aeon, what do ou use to make your gifs?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2011)

*kinzey:*


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *kinzey:*



Thanks Aeon!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2011)

*Fr?t:*









I use KMPlayer to get the frames and Adobe ImageReady to make the actual gif.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 6, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 9:10-9:16
Type: Signature
Border: your choice
Notes:....


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2011)

*~Greed~:*


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Aeon, could you make a gif from 3:25:to 3:35?
and 4:24 to 4:26

And just the image from 3:38?


Thanks!

::edit::

aww... kind of scrim over the 500 post thing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: From 1:06 (when the girl in yellow shows up) to 1:11 (end it right before the girl with brown hair (mikoto) shows up.
Quality: As good as possible.
Border: Standard Black and white
Size: around 300px × 170px, or as close to that as possible.


I have the same one currently, but it's a bit choppy and too fast.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

hello~

I just want this re-sized into a 150 x 200 avatar and a regular senior sized avatar

If you can make the background transparent, that would be great, if not it cool 
no border

thank you :33


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*psycheofthewoods:*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*Ice.:*


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *psycheofthewoods:*



Thankyou


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*~Greed~:*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*Hyper_Wolfy:*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*God Movement:*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

*Starr:*


----------



## Master (Feb 8, 2011)

Aeon do you do .swf files?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> Aeon do you do .swf files?



No, I don't.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks again Aeon.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *~Greed~:*



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Aeon.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2011)

requesting again >3
type: avatar & sig
av size: 150x200 and a 150 x 150

ava time:4:38 - 4:42
sig time: 4:32 - 4:42
the usual size for sigs, no borders on either.

hope that made sense


----------



## Aeon (Feb 10, 2011)

*Starr:*


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2011)

awesome, thank you


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2011)

150x150
1:18 to 1:20
Only show the moon bit.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2011)

*Luiz:*


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet. I only would like to have the bit where the moon/image moves down excluded. I only want the laughin'.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 16, 2011)

*Luiz:*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:*
Avatar: 0:30 (a loop of the close-up); 150x150
Signature: 0:48-0:50 (starting from the close-up and ending when he leaves the screen); your default size- 267x150
*Border:* Like your current one


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you make a sig, default size, out of this? From 8:15 to 8:20?

EDIT: Actually, 18:23 if it doesn't exceed the limit.

I don't know if you can, but if it's within your skills to do so, can you replace the male judge's faces with pedobear faces, and the cops' with Chris Hansen's?

An avatar too, 150x150, with just the judge's, 8:15 to 8:17 with pedobear faces, please.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2011)

*Pesky Bug*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 19, 2011)

Strange, the avatar is from 0:20 and the sig from 0:32. Respectively 10 and 16 seconds earlier than the time I wrote.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a .gif signature request:

In this video:


From: 0:08 (.gif Start: When you see his closed eye, and it opens)
To: 0:14 (.gif End: When the screen fills up with flames, end *before* you see the sky and him jumping back)

Size: Approx. 250 x 145 (Normal sig size, not sure exactly how big that is.)
Border: Thin black, please

Other info: If possible, please remove the japanese characters and the subtitles from the .gif.
(the removal of the japanese characters/subtitles is only optional: If you can do it, that'd be awesome, if not, it'll still be awesome) =)

Will rep and cred offcourse!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, Aeon. In case my last request is too difficult, or you haven't started, can you forget about it, and do this instead?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for not taking care of requests in the past few days. I should be able to catch up by tomorrow.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I'm sorry for not taking care of requests in the past few days. I should be able to catch up by tomorrow.



No problem at all. =)

Though I have a small question (my fault for not verifying this sooner) but, my request is for on another forum, is this a problem for you?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 24, 2011)

*SuzumeShouken*



There's really no way to remove subtitles and the Japanese characters from the video. Your only option would be if you could find a credit-less version of the opening.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 24, 2011)

*Stunna*


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *SuzumeShouken*
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no way to remove subtitles and the Japanese characters from the video. Your only option would be if you could find a credit-less version of the opening.



I understand =)
But its awesome already! Thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet, thanks Aeon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2011)

1: 33 to 1:34
150x150


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2011)

Request - Set
Video -   (if you can, try to find a better one please)
Avatar - 0:50 (when Goku was glaring down at Vegeta)/the end where Goku teleports - its up to you and 1:09 (Gohan). 
Signature - 1:04 - 1:07 and the scene where Goku and Vegeta clash

Thanks in advance. I know its a rather long and tedious request so I'll make sure to give extra reputation.


----------



## Fear (Mar 4, 2011)

*Video Link:* []
*Time frame:* 1:02 - 1:06
*Type:* Avatar (150x150)
*Border:* Just a black border please.

*Video Link:* []
*Time frame:* 0:46 - 0:48 
*Type:* Avatar (150x150)
*Border:* Just a black border please.

*Video Link:* []
*Time frame:* 3:53 repeated
*Type:* Avatar (150x150)
*Border:* Just a black border please.

Thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 4, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Request - Set
> Video -   (if you can, try to find a better one please)
> Avatar - 0:50 (when Goku was glaring down at Vegeta)/the end where Goku teleports - its up to you and 1:09 (Gohan).
> Signature - 1:04 - 1:07 and the scene where Goku and Vegeta clash
> ...



So just to make sure I'm reading it right, the avatar you want it from 0:50-1:09? Also what size?


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 5, 2011)

*Size:* 310x160
*Border:* Double lines

0:56 - 1:00 (guy w/ green background)

1:25 - 1:30

2:06 - 2:10 

2:15 - 2:17

2:19 - 2:22

2:23 - 2:27


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So just to make sure I'm reading it right, the avatar you want it from 0:50-1:09? Also what size?



150 x 200 please. : )


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Fear*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Atlantic Storm*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 6, 2011)

When I meant one of Gohan I meant a seperate avatar of him without anything else. I'm sorry for causing so much trouble but could you please re-do the avatar so there's one of just Gohan (from the last 'scene' in the avatar you just did). If possible I'd also like one of a super saiyan Goku.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

Is this what you had meant?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Früt*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Aeon
the avatar you gave me  is too big to use D; 
Can you resize it just a bit for me?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Hey Aeon
> the avatar you gave me  is too big to use D;
> Can you resize it just a bit for me?



What's the max size?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 6, 2011)

150x200 
I think it's cause of the border that it won't move.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2011)

But it's already 150x200.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly; and yet it still won't process on my computer.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, god. I love them. Thank you so much. <333

edit: ^ then the file size is probably too big. I think you can compress it to make it smaller, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes. You're amazing Aeon :33

*[EDIT]

*Uh...none of them work. I try uploading them as my avatar and they don't work. Perhaps the image is too 'big'?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> What's the max size?



Sorry for the spam.

Max file size for avatars is 341.8kb, even with 150x200 size. :33

Your avatar size was fine it's just that a file size over the limit will cause the gif to not move.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Mar 12, 2011)

Video: 
Request: Set
Avatar: 1:40-1:42 (where he does that weird dance)
Signature: 2:48-2:54


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 13, 2011)

Video: 

Time: From 3:29 to 3:36

Type: Signature

Border: blk, white, blk

Size: as big as possible, but within size limits and still in high quality.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)

Video Link:
Time frame: 0:05-0:09
Type: Senior Avatar
Border: Whatever looks good!
Other: If it's possible (IDK how gif making works) get the 1080p if you can 


Thanks ^_^


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

Stock: 

Senior sig with any border and whatever effects.

Stock: 

Senior avy with matching border and effects.

Thanks


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*Millennium Creed*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*Zepto*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*Bleach*


----------



## Sora (Mar 13, 2011)

can you make another set for me Aeon? 
Source: 
avatar 0: 33 - 0:35

signature 0:51 -1:01
ty :33


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*Cubey* unfortunately I pretty much stick to making gifs from vid scenes. I'm not really adept at working with just one image alone. You're better off asking somewhere else for that, sorry. 

*Ice.*


----------



## Fancy (Mar 13, 2011)

from 1:01-1:05
type: sig
any border you want

[YOUTUBE]t-oZYMsNRVs[/YOUTUBE]

thank youuuu will rep


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 13, 2011)

Video: 

Time: From 0:01 to 0:09

Type: Avatar

Border: black, white, black

Size: 150x200

Needs to be able to be an avatar (like 3 or so seconds), so it can be sped up to as fast as needed to do that.


----------



## Homura (Mar 13, 2011)

Video: 

Type: Avatar

Time: 0:16-0:19

Border: Any is fine

Size: 150x150


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2011)

*crazy_wicked*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2011)

*Zepto*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2011)

*Homura*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Zepto*



Currently 24rd but will rep when I can. Thanks again.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Can I have a few gifs made please? :33

Type: Ava
Link: 
Size: 150x200
Times: 0:28 - 0:31 | 0:34 - 0:37 | 1:21 - 1:23 | 1:55 - 1:58
Border: Black & White

Type: Sig
Link: Same as above
Size: normal
Time: 1:35 - 1:42


Thanks


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2011)

*Kelsey*


----------



## Millennium Creed (Mar 14, 2011)

Avatar: 6:08-6:10
Signature: 0:48-0:55
Request: Set

By the way, mind if I shoot you a friend request? Your work is amazing :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 14, 2011)

0:56 to 0:59

150x150


----------



## Aeon (Mar 15, 2011)

*Millennium Creed*





And sure, go ahead.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 15, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

I fucking love you Aeon


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Mar 17, 2011)

Video Link: whatever
Time frame: whatever
Type: banner
Border: whatever
Notes: Now I know I have given you well nothing.  I am sorry about that but I want to post up a new naruto Rpg on here and I would love a banner for it. I am going to call it, "Naruto New Horizons." I would be happy with any kind of gif that does with naruto that kind of shows some fighting with the words. "Naruto New Horizons" in some kind of effect. I am sorry if I just wanted your time... and you don't do banner. As I realized this is larger than what you normally do. But of course rep, I mean who doesn't rep someone who makes something for you. haha Anyway let me know and again sorry if this is just a waste of space.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

Type: Set
Link: 
Member Standing: Senior
Avatar time: 3:36 - 3:40 or 3:41 [whenever it stops showing him singing]
Signature time: 3:01 - 3:09
Avatar size: 150x150
Signature size: Please not that small


----------



## Dash (Mar 18, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 6:15 - 6:23
Type: Signature
Border: black, white, black
Notes: I would prefer the dimensions be 300 ? 138.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 0:31-0: 33
*Type:* Avatar
*Border:* blue 
*Notes:* a little dark, but can't find a clearer one

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 0:51-1:04 & 1:13-1:16
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* blue 
*Notes:* Asking for the other rangers to be skipped for fluidity


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 20, 2011)

Is he active anymore ? If so, I can just cancel my request. . .


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, I am active. I just tend to take care of requests on my days off now.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh! My apologies. 

Take your time, then.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

I have some free time now so I'll work on your request.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

*Porcelain*







I wasn't quite sure on the avatar so I made a couple of versions. If they aren't exactly what you wanted, let me know.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

*Dash*


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 20, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Porcelain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you! It's amazing. I just changed my set, so I'll wear this in a couple days. ^^

The avatars are fine, btw. The sig is kind of lagging, but I'll deal.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Mar 20, 2011)

Umm... am I just getting ignored?? If so that is fine just let me know. I will see if someone else can.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Umm... am I just getting ignored?? If so that is fine just let me know. I will see if someone else can.



Sorry, I forgot I was going to tell you unfortunately I don't really have the time to look for a random scene for your request. If you have a specific scene from a clip, size you want, etc. then I'd be happy to work on it.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2011)

*Kilogram*


----------



## Dash (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Dash*



Off by like a second but its still awesome. Thanks a bunch Aeon. 

Rep + credit.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 21, 2011)

Dash said:


> Off by like a second but its still awesome. Thanks a bunch Aeon.
> 
> Rep + credit.



Ah, really? I blame my computer since it tends to slow down when grabbing screens. I can redo it if you want. Just let me know if that second was supposed to be before or after what I already made.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2011)

Sup Aeon. Thought you didn't do gif request? 

Could you make this a senior size signature for me?

Video: 
Time: 00: 33-0: 38

and for an avatar

Video: 
Time: 04:29-04: 33


----------



## Dash (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Ah, really? I blame my computer since it tends to slow down when grabbing screens. I can redo it if you want. Just let me know if that second was supposed to be before or after what I already made.



A little of both, it didn't capture the part Curtis (guy who gets shot) grabs his hostage but that isn't really that important. After 6:15 the gif goes on to the next kill. 

If you can fix it whenever you have the time in between requests that would great.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Mar 23, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 15 - 26
Type: banner *Same size as the spoiler*

Border: None
Notes: Would like black or another dark color to say "Naruto: New Horizons." Possible a flash of the name from black to red, depending on if that is to much trouble. Or if it is clear. Thanks.


----------



## Sora (Mar 25, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 5:55-5:57
sig: 6:02- 6:07


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2011)

4:23 to 4:28

Avatar, Senior size


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2011)

*S.A.F*





Not sure if I got the timings right.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are great, thanks man. ^_^


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dash*


----------



## Cjones (Mar 29, 2011)

*Video Link*: 
*Time frame*: *Ava*: 3: 33 - 3:37, *Sig*: 4:46 - 4:55
*Type*: Both
*Border*: Black


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Demon of the Mist*



I'll say I'm not really good at working with text and such. This is the best I could do.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2011)

*cjones8612*


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Luiz*



Could you exclude that ''Made and subtitled by xhmongx'' bit that appears in the beginning?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2011)

Time: 

Sig  8:50-8:59 from where Natsu appears until the girl´s eye appears(without the eye part)  

Avy 8:42-8:45 from where Natsu appears until he punches that doll and his angry face is showed

Type: Set 

Border: Black White Black

If you could make it without the subs and the black stuff around the image it would be cool


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *cjones8612*



Great as always. I'll rep you as soon I can Aeon.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2011)

*luffy no haki*


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki*



Thanks bro


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Apr 5, 2011)

*REQUEST*

*Making a request*

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 0:10 - 0:20 
*Type:* Signature (As BIG as possible please)
*Border:* Your choice.
*Notes:* I want the GIF to start with the scene where the Girl releases her energy blast and ending after the werewolf feets leaves the screen.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sajin Komamura*


----------



## Momoka (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, Aeon, I want a set from this:


----------



## Aeon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Momoka*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Apr 5, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Sajin Komamura*



*TY so much!*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 6, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

Avatar: 0:32-0:37
Sig: 0:15-0:25 
Avatar size: 150x150
Sig size: default
Border: black white black


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Could you make a gif out of this please? No need to resize it.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2011)

*Stunna*





*Luiz*, sorry but I did state in my rules that I only take requests if they're going to be used for this forum.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2011)

*Valerian*



Not sure if this is what you wanted but let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Could you make it slightly slower?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2011)

*Valerian*



Here's two slower versions.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 00:49 ? 00:50
Type: Avatar
Border: black, white, black
Size: 150x200


Video Link: 
Time frame: 00:45 ? 00:50
Type: Sig
Border: black, white, black
Size: As big as possible, but still high quality.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 12, 2011)

Video Link: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]6pVDspYTZ0c[/YOUTUBE]



Time frame:  00: 33-00:34 + 01:58-02:00 + 07:36-07:38 + 09:40 - 09:42
Type: Signature 
Border: black
Notes: Could you maybe combine all these clips into one gif?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *~Greed~*



I just realized, the girl in yellow was cut out of the video....would it be possible to redo it with her in the video? Sorry for the trouble...

Seems I got the timing a bit wrong. She appears at 00:44, not 00:45


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Eunectes*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *~Greed~*



Thank yo. Will rep again when I can.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

could you resize this to 170x220 with 976.6 KB :33



same border


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Kagura*


----------



## Sora (Apr 12, 2011)

avatar: 1:49 - 1:50
sig: 1:51- 1:57
sig: 2:11- 2:19


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

I was wondering Aeon. Do you do non-animated Avatars?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2011)

*Ice.*







*FeiHong*, if you mean adding effects to like a stock image then no, I don't.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, just something simple. As you can see from my avatar. 
I was wondering if you could take the last image of the current Bleach chapter, and make a 150 x 150 avatar, or something that's less than 100 kb. 

I'm trying it on photoshop and it doesn't seem to let me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

hi there Aeon, would like to request a sig..i've read the rules, and i am requesting something a bit different.. so i hope you can take a look at my request, and see if you can a make a bit of an exception..


*Video Link*: 
*Time frame*: 03:31-04:28
*Type*: Signature 
*Border*: any
*Notes*: now before negging me... i know its almost a minute long, but if you've seen the vid, there's absolutely zero animation.. basically i want the faces sideshow.. quality isn't too important, so if it had to suffer to make this possible i wouldn't mind one bit.. 

just tell me weather or not you're gonna do it.. thanx for your time..


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 19, 2011)

is it alright if I request three gif's? I'll rep 2 or 3 times if needed.

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:014 - 1:24
Type: Signature 
Border: black, white, black


Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:59 - 1:06
Type: Signature 
Border: black, white, black


Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:08 - 1:11
Type: Avatar - 150x200
Border: black, white, black


Please and thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2011)

*Khris*





Don't know how fast you wanted it so I made two versions. If you want it slower, just let me know.


----------



## Fin (Apr 20, 2011)

set requestin

Link: 

Ava-
Size:150x150
Time: 00:25-00:28
Border: Black and White

Sig-
Size: Any
Time: 00:30-00:45
Border: Black and White

Thanks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Avatar:7:08-7:12

Sign:7:17-7:23


Link:


----------



## Aeon (Apr 21, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fin*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 21, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*


Thanks!!


----------



## Fin (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2011)

thanx bro


----------



## Santí (Apr 22, 2011)

Remove you sigs, noobs.

Anyways... Small problem



^The gif above is a 150x151, and since the forum automatically downsizes it the gif doesn't work when I set it up as an avi. I tried resizing it myself, but that just removed the gif from the entire image in general. Think you can remove this conundrum?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't plan to use them in the near future, but only for a sig I'm planning ahead.


200x200

1:10 1:15
and
1:26 1:28


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2011)

*Santisimo*


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 23, 2011)

*Size*: 360x180
*Time*: 0:37 - 0:42
*Border*: Double lines

And another gif, please, same specifications
1:37 - 1:42


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 00:26 ? 00:32
Type: Sig
Border: black, white, black
Size: As big as possible but still high quality


----------



## Sora (Apr 25, 2011)

source:
avatar 1:30-1:32
sig: 1: 33-1:43


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2011)

First time in your shop. 

source:

Signature: 1:25-1:35


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2011)

*Fr?t*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kirihara*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ice.*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 25, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Luiz*



Looks good. Thing is just that I intended them to be two separate GIFs.

One that covers 1:10-1:15
And another that covers  1:26-1:28


----------



## Bloo (Apr 25, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Never-mind. Request is already being done.


----------



## Ace (Apr 30, 2011)

source:

Signature: 3:15-3:17


----------



## Fin (May 1, 2011)

Senior Avatar: 1:06-1:09
Size: 150x150
Border: Black 

Thanks


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 4, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Demon of the Mist*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say I'm not really good at working with text and such. This is the best I could do.



welll...... I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2011)

*Fin*


----------



## Fin (May 4, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2011)

1:13-1:14 when Terry Crews is screaming and bouncing his chest.

Senior avatar please.


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Sora (May 8, 2011)

source: 

avatar: 0:42-0:44 the part where she's shaking her bootay 

sig: 0:46- 0:50
sig: 1:00 - 1:05
sig: 1:10-1:19

ty bro


----------



## Z (May 8, 2011)

*Avatar - *2:58 - 3:02

*Signature -* 3:31-3:37


----------



## Netorie (May 9, 2011)

Request please. :3

Link: 
Type: Set
Time Frame: *Sig*: 0:15-0:25 
*Ava* (senior size): 2:51-2:54
Border: Black, white, black

Hope I did this right, never requested a gif before. Please and thank you. :33


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

SET

VIDEO 

*AVATAR*
0:52 - 0:55

*SIGNATURE*
0:58 - 1:00

_I know the quality is shit, but try make it look as good as possible._


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 9, 2011)

Set.

Video: 

Avy: 2:27 - 2:30

Sig: 2:49 - 2:51

Size: Jr.

Border: Whatever looks good.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noitora (May 9, 2011)

Hey man, is it possible to make a gif of the chap walking in this video?

Video: 

Sig: 0:52 - 0:56

Not sure if it can be looped or not, I'm sure you'll know as the expert.


----------



## Clueso (May 9, 2011)

Nice Gifs you got there Aeon ^^
may i request later


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Santisimo*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Marcelle*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Z*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Netorie*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*「 Boshi 」*


----------



## Z (May 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Z*





Beautiful


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Brotha Yasuji*


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Noitora*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2011)

Time: 

Sig 6:54-7:04 from where he asks about the food stuff until his face appears again

Avy 6: 35-6: 39 from where the boy get up until his face appears after giving the ounch to the other guy

Type: Set 

Border: Black White Black

If you could make it without the subs it would be cool


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Brotha Yasuji*



Thank you very much.

Edit: My avatar is not working when I put it on.


----------



## Netorie (May 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Netorie*



Completely badass, thank you so much!


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

*Brotha Yasuji*



Sorry, I get used to making senior-sized avatars only.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2011)

*luffy no haki*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki*



Thank ya, awesome


----------



## VoDe (May 12, 2011)

Set Request.:33



Ava: 0:08 - 0:13

Sig: 0:28 - 0:39 (You can also make other sigs if you find nice clips from the video)

Thanks.


----------



## Sora (May 12, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 0:19-0:21
sig 0:32- 0:38
sig: 0:11-0:18


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

Two Ava's please~

Size: 150x200
Video: 
Times: 0:12-0:16 & 1:20 - 1:23 (before it goes to the other guy)
Border: B&W

Sankyuu~


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2011)

*VoDe*


----------



## VoDe (May 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *VoDe*



Thanks. :33


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2011)

*Kelsey*


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Aeon


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 16, 2011)

avatar 
Size: 150x150
Video: 
Time: 4:58-5:02
Border: Black

signature
Size: as big as possible but still high quality 
 Video: 
 Time: 2:35-2:42
 Border: Black

THANKS!


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2011)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 1:30- 1: 33
Border: Doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## Gogeta (May 16, 2011)

Yo

Avatar : 125x125
Stock : 
Timeline : 1:26 (1:26.5 actually) to 1:27 when he draws out his blades, but only when he does, not when he goes forward. Make also a second version, which would be 2 times slower than the original. Hope i was not too confusing

Sig : 
You will notice at 2:11 that he will start attacking, that is the start. The end is, well, at 2:18 (you'll see what i mean)


For both the ava and sig small 1 pixel black and white border. Try to maintain the quality for the sig, while trying to make it as big as possible. It can slightly go above 1 mb, so yeah.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 16, 2011)

Avatar: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:55 - 1:00
Regular thin black border

Can you make the gif look like it's moving  in a continuous fashion?

Rep shall be given


----------



## Aeon (May 17, 2011)

*Kirihara*


----------



## Aeon (May 17, 2011)

*Masurao*



And sorry Gogeta but there's a minimum of 500 posts to make a request.


----------



## Aeon (May 17, 2011)

*Disciple Bellic*





Made a couple since I wasn't too sure on the time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2011)

Thanks.



+rep


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Aeon. You'll have to wait on your Rep until tomorrow though. I hadn't spreaded any since I repped you for my last request, will have to wait till tomorrow until I can rep again. Will Cred now though.


----------



## Sora (May 19, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 2:25-2:28
sig: 4:49-4:57
sig: 0:03-0:10

thank you


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 25, 2011)

Source:
Avatar: :42 to:45
Sig: :31 to :35 
Border: black and white

Thank you.


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:31-0:34
Type: Avatar
Border: Something simple

Video Link: Same
Time frame: 0:43-0:54
Type: Signature
Border: Something simple, should match with sig
Notes: Edit out the parts with Nathan in it. Keep only the parts with Brooke.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 28, 2011)

Link: 
Time frame: 3:01 - 3:03
Border: Thin, because it's supposed to be connected with a pic to form a signature.
Size: Same you did for Sora.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Aeon (May 29, 2011)

*FLUFFY G*


----------



## Aeon (May 29, 2011)

*King Lloyd*

Are you sure you gave me the right link? I see no "Nathan" in the vid.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Requesting

*Avatar 125x125*

Time:  13:56-13:58


Borders: Black and White

*Signature* 

Time: 5:40-5:48


Borders: Black and White.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

*Sora*







*BadassKunoichi*

Sorry, there's a 500 post minimum required to make a request.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## G (May 30, 2011)

senior set
video 
avatar: 2:15 - 2:18
signature 2:40 - 2:50


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *BadassKunoichi*
> 
> Sorry, there's a 500 post minimum required to make a request.



Oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## The Potential (May 30, 2011)

Senior set.

Stock:

Avy: 0:03 - 0:04

Signature: 0:03 - 0:09


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 30, 2011)

Junior and Senior Set(Senior for another site) If not just Junior.

Stock: 

Avatar: 0:09 to the end of 0:10

Signature: 2:32 to 2:35


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2011)

lol how'd I know you'd make a DragonRanger set after this week's episode? 

in any case I think it's time for a new set so if you could please

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:17-0:23
Type: Avatar
Border: whichever
Notes: same size as current is possible

Video Link: same video
Time frame: 1:52-1:56, 2:02-2:05
Type: Signature
Border: same as above
Notes: same as above


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*「 Boshi 」*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*The Potential*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Sasuke Uchiha*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Castiel*


----------



## G (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you make the avatar without the face in the end?
Like it ends right after the kiss..?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*「 Boshi 」*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 2, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: sig
Time:  2:16-2:20 for sig
Description:as big as possible but still high quality for sig. thanks!
Border: black
2:16-2:20 can you include the shades guy going wtf thanks


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2011)

I wanted the explosion kept, but whatever this is still awesome


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Castiel*


----------



## Ace (Jun 2, 2011)

Request 

*Avatar 125x125*

Time: 1:40-1:42

*Signature* 

Time: 0:12-0:19


----------



## The Potential (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *The Potential*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Loving it!



+REP!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, Aeon.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jun 4, 2011)

I want one from this video please.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XXQuMBilOM[/YOUTUBE]

From 00 to 13


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2011)

^Turn off your sig :ho


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

*senior set*


*avatar* 0:25 - 0:30
end it just before the pink one comes.

*signature* 2:22 - 2:32


----------



## Sora (Jun 7, 2011)

source:  
avatar: 2:35-2:37
           5:23 - 5:26
sig: 1:23- 1:32
sig: 2:55-3:05
sig: 5:07- 5:16
SIG: 2:11 - 2:18

SORRY IF ITS TOO MUCH


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*





Not sure if I got the correct scenes from the times you listed. Let me know if you want them remade.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Bleachfan*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

*「 Boshi *


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kirihara*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Kirihara*


thanks man!


----------



## Ace (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 No worries. This is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 9, 2011)

Link: 
Size: Sig - 275x150
Time: Whole 11 seconds.


----------



## valerian (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you resize gifs Aeon?

If you can could you try resizing this so it fits the forum's avatar requirements. 



If that's too big then here's another link.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello!

Source: 
Avatar: 0:24-0:28 
Sig: 0:52-0:59
Standard borders.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 11, 2011)

Request, please.



*Avatar:*
Time: 02:13-02:17
Size: 150x150
Border: Regular


*Sig*
Time: 02:31-02:41
Size: 300x180 (if this is hard, then go for 267x150 or somewhere close to it)
Border: Regular


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

*cjones8612*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

*valerian*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

*Stock* 

*Ava*
size: 150x150
length: 2:35-2:38

*Sig*
size: 267x150
length: 1:17-1:24

Border: what ever loks nice, maybe dotted?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Overwatch*


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *valerian*



Thank you very much, but can I get one without a border?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> Thank you very much, but can I get one without a border?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Fruits Basket Fan*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

*Tsukiyo*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks 

ill rep you later 24 houred


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *cjones8612*



Thanks you.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 13, 2011)

really sorry don't have a yt link
Sig pls 16:07-16:17 if possible thnx.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2011)

New Kamen Rider OOO episode was awesome so here I am again 


Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:42-0:49
Type: Avatar


Video Link: same
Time frame: 0:52-0:58
Type: Signature


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2011)

*Mei Lin*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2011)

*Castiel*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 14, 2011)

Avatar 0:46 - 0:51

Sig 1:23 -1:28/1:29(don't include the motorcycle part)

Add Borders 

can you crop it just so the logo won't show, if not its fine anyway


----------



## Ace (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you resize this into a avy for me? 



125 x125


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2011)

*Sazen*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Sazen*



just the way I wanted it


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2011)

source: 

avatar: 1:51-1:53
sig: 2:05-2:13
sig: 1:34-1:43
avatar: 0:45-0:47


----------



## Bioness (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Aeon I have a rather difficult request here.

Could you rearrange the images in this gif for my avatar



and make it in the same order as this gif sig, as well as slow down the sig to match the avatar (1 second each)



add this image in into the sig gif in the same size and format, place him 4th in the male order



And finally sync them together so that the avatar will match the sig, like rearrange the avatar so it matches the sig in this order

Brian, Justin, Michael, Ben (the new picture), Emmett, Ted, Debbie, Melanie, Lindsay 


if you can't do it that's okay this is kinda a much different request :sweat


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sora*









*StonedTheGoodWay*

I can crop it and resize it but two things though; I'd have to lower the quality considerably to make it under the limit for a junior member ava and I wouldn't be able to fit in "Fuck yeah!"


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2011)

*Bioness*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2011)

You're amazing Aeon 

you got the order right, is it possible to make the avatar sync with the sig?

Edit: Nevermind, my browser must of had an aneurism, it works <3

Edit 2.0: damn it seems like I can't sync, it's cool still awesome set


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 19, 2011)

Ava: 

0:18-0:21(Just before the front teeth falls out.)




Notes: It's tagged as 18+ video so you have to log in.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You're amazing Aeon
> 
> you got the order right, is it possible to make the avatar sync with the sig?
> 
> ...



They are both timed at 1 sec each frame, it's just I dunno. 

Try clearing your internet history and see if they load up together.



Jin-E said:


> Ava:
> 
> 0:18-0:21(Just before the front teeth falls out.)
> 
> ...



Lol, don't worry, I've done requests with 18+ vids already. I'll probably have your request done later today.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

*Jin-E*


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Ace (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*
> 
> I can crop it and resize it but two things though; I'd have to lower the quality considerably to make it under the limit for a junior member ava and I wouldn't be able to fit in "Fuck yeah!"



 I'll try a different gif then.


----------



## Sora (Jun 22, 2011)

ava 
*Spoiler*: __ 







sig: 
black and white border


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

*Avatar 125x125
*
Time: 0:02-0:03


*Signature*

Time:1:48-1:56



black and white borders for both please.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you dear.  Will rep you asap. I'm 24'd.


----------



## G (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you resize this for a avatar;
It's original size is 229?129 so..
150x129 would work.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 25, 2011)

*V*


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks       .


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 26, 2011)

Video:
Avatar 1:30-1:34


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey buddy
I need a gif
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjGe4z58xhg[/YOUTUBE]

From the 0.59 mark to the 1.10

Do me a solid if you would

Also if you could make the GIF a bit bigger than your regular standard size, it would be nice. I don't know what the maximum size is, but rather aim for that over a conservative medium
If you need to crop seconds off, I would rather you'd do it at the end of the gif (1:10).
Thanks


----------



## Sora (Jun 26, 2011)

i know i keep bothering you Aeon but this will be the last time in a long time

just bear with me

avatar: 0:23-0:25
sig: 0:13-0:21
sig: 0:41-0:48
and

avatar: 2:20-2:23
sig: 2:25-2:32
thank you so much you won't see me for a while


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jun 27, 2011)

Avatar:

*0:52* (when he lights the cig)   *-0:58  * (fades into a black screen)

Signature:
*
0:58 - 1:07*

Thanks and credit in advance! <3


----------



## Griever (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like a sig.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]R4YUiF2tHmE[/YOUTUBE]




0:42 - 0:50


----------



## Aexiya (Jun 28, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:57 To 2:18 Or 2:19
Type: Signature
Border: No border
Notes: You can see when it is round 2. Just get it from the start of round 2 for them and the end for round 2 for them.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jun 28, 2011)

Aexiya said:


> Video Link:
> Time frame: 1:57 To 2:18 Or 2:19
> Type: Signature
> Border: No border
> Notes: You can see when it is round 2. Just get it from the start of round 2 for them and the end for round 2 for them.



You're supposed to turn off your signature.  It is stated in the rules.


----------



## Aexiya (Jun 28, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> You're supposed to turn off your signature.  It is stated in the rules.



]

Done!  Hope this  helps.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Video:
> Avatar 1:30-1:34



Says vid has been removed by user. Sorry for not checking the thread sooner.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Banhammer*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Sora*











Lol, as long as you don't mind that it takes me a few days to get to your request, I don't mind doing them.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Miki Aiko*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Griever*



*Aexiya*

Sorry, there's a 500 post minimum to make a request.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good man! Rep, Credit on your way now. Thanks.


----------



## Matador (Jun 30, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:49-53
Type: Signature 
Border: Standard Black and White
Notes: Just catch Hiei's Moment. Just right after the gang splits. Don't catch Kurama  Set the Quality to the Highest Possible pl0x, and same size as Miki Aiko Sig.


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you make me a set from this video?
I cant think any good scenes
so can you decide?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 3, 2011)

*N_Harmonia*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Aeon, long time no see. I wanted to know if you could make these three scenes for me into senior sized sigs. I know its a lot but you're like the best set maker on here. 

Here's the first one: 

Time: *03:44-03:49*



This: 

Time: *02:48-02:49* skip to *03:56-04:02*

aaaand......


This: 

Time: *03:41-03:45*

thanks!


----------



## Sora (Jul 10, 2011)

avatar: 1:14-1:16
sig: 1:36- 1:44
thnx man


----------



## Aeon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 10, 2011)

*V*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello 



Can I get a Signature from this video  1:03-1:06  and 1:08-1:12 to combine since really I want the sig to be of him making snow angels. and those are times he is shown making it.

With text "Summer of Punk"

Thank You


----------



## Aeon (Jul 11, 2011)

*S.A.F*


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice, thanks


----------



## Ace (Jul 11, 2011)

Requesting set


*avatar 125x125
*

Time: 0:21-0:22

Time: 1:02-1:03

*Signature*: 1:04-1:14


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 11, 2011)

ollo.

Can I have a 150x150 avatar with this gif?


and with a border like this:


Thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, Aeon those were FAST.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 14, 2011)

did my request get ignored?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Shadow*





Tifa Lockhart said:


> did my request get ignored?



No.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 14, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tifa Lockhart*


----------



## Ace (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 14, 2011)

Requesting a sig : 




Time : 0:37-0:47 .

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Aeon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Golden Saga*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

AEON TY SOOOO MUCH!!! MADE IT IN TIME JUST FOR THE PPV THIS SUNDAY!!! I WUV U!!!


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Tifa Lockhart*



ahhh i see. Thank you


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Video:

Avatar:03:37 to 03:41
Signature:5:05 to 5:11


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

AEON same link as that guy 

but CM Punk blowing a kiss Signature

5:28-5:32  Signature and a matching avatar please


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Avy: 

0:14 - 0:23


Sig: 
11:50-11:59

i hope thats possible


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Shadow*





*Legend*

Pretty sure the ava is impossible.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVE YOU FOREVER AEON


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you shrink it to make it work?

can it be 0:14-0:20 or 0:14-0:18?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Legend*


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 18, 2011)

Signature: 8:15-8:19 (only the walking-part)

Avatar: 8:20-8:25 (the part when he's talking), senior size

Border: same as Legend has


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2011)

*Sig*

5:38 – 5:46

Video: 

----

*Avatar*

2:49 – 2:52

Size: 150x200

Video:


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2011)

sig 1:16-1:28
if cant
1:16 1:26 fnx


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 18, 2011)

1 min until 9

Could you make the gif big enough for a sign?

Thank you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K46u5k7sJpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 18, 2011)

Sig
0:01 - 0:07
Avatar
0:15 - 0:17
Add Borders


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2011)

*FairyLaw*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Mei Lin*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Legendary-flames*

If you can provide me a few more details on what kind of size.

*Sazen*


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 19, 2011)

640x480 should be all-right.  If that size isn't possible, then 320x240 is cool.  

Thanks.


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2011)

senior set
video 

avatar: 7:35 - 7:37 the part with his face

sig: 7:26 - 7:34


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

Request set 



*Avatar*

Time: 15:42-15:43

*Signature*

Time : 15:45-15:55


----------



## Sora (Jul 21, 2011)

ava:0:43-0:44
sig: 0:47-0:53


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2011)

*Legendary-flames*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

AEON THanks for my Second CM PUnk sig.  You made it so quickly after finishing my second request!! TY TY TY TY TY I LOVE U FOREVER.

I would create the gif myself but I dont know how to D/L flash videos on websites.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2011)

*V*







Shadow said:


> AEON THanks for my Second CM PUnk sig.  You made it so quickly after finishing my second request!! TY TY TY TY TY I LOVE U FOREVER.
> 
> I would create the gif myself but I dont know how to D/L flash videos on websites.



I actually didn't know I could download them myself either but apparently an addon I had downloaded for Firefox a while back lets me, lol.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU!!!!!!  You're forever awesome!! pek


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 27, 2011)

2:14 2:18, then 2:47 2:49, followed by 2:53 2:57

I would like those parts merged together.  

Thanks and sorry if it's too difficult.  

Size:  As big as the last one should be fine.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 29, 2011)

Type: Avatar

Size: 150x200

Video: 

Time Frame: 3:08 – 3:14

If it's too long, it doesn't really matter, since I can shorten it to my liking.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you put this gif 

Above this Image

And resize it to 150x150? 
Thanks I know my request is a bit complicated I'll understand if you won't do it


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Can you put this gif
> 
> Above this Image
> 
> ...



It's not about not wanting to do it but more like figuring how to do it, lol.

And also to update everyone, I'll do your requests tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Blade (Jul 29, 2011)

150x150 avatar





3.23 - 3.27 (when the final form ends)


can you add black borders as well?


Thanks.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jul 30, 2011)

*REQUEST*

*Making a request*

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* First 7 seconds of the video
*Type:* Signature (*As big as possible please*)
*Border:* Your choice (maybe a dark green to match Bowser's scales? Don't care though)
*Notes:* I just want the beginning of the video up to the point that Bowser tackles down the pitching machine.

*Thank You in advance. *


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 30, 2011)

Request please 

Sig
2:02-2:08

Avatar 
2:07-2:09 (Junior Size)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Legendary-flames*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Aeon, looks great.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Ace (Jul 30, 2011)

Requesting set 



Avatar

Time:0:36-0:37

Signature 

Time: 0:14-0:17


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kirihara*



I'm not even gonna lie, I had never tried doing this before, lol. This is the best I could do. I tried everything I could to get rid of that border but I couldn't figure it out. You might have better luck with asking someone else.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Blade*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sajin Komamura*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*Zor0*


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Zor0*



Thanks a lot. Will rep asap (24'd at the moment) and will cred.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



PERFECT! pek Thank you again. Will rep you ASAP Aeon. I'm 24'd.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Kirihara*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even gonna lie, I had never tried doing this before, lol. This is the best I could do. I tried everything I could to get rid of that border but I couldn't figure it out. You might have better luck with asking someone else.


Dude it's awesome! Need to spread


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

Aeon said:


> At this time it says file currently unavailable. Guess I'll check back later.



hm?

when i posted it and when i tried it now it was all fine, it worked.

try now


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2011)

*Gogeta*


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Gogeta*



Sorry, but could you make the ava start a second later? I do not want that blue mountain

Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2011)

*Gogeta*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you make a set out of this gif?



150x150, showing Zuko's face and the fire? It's short enough for you to show the whole thing, right? And a signature as large as you make them? Black and white border, please.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2011)

hi there .

x. 
x. set [senior]
x. 1:44-1:46 for both avatar & sig
x. black & white border, 1 px
x. Just the Deidara going into smile part, nothing more,
x. Please just crop the gif so there's none of the thick black sides in the video, only the actual animation. I hate those, lol. 

please & thank you <33.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Avatar:
6:13 to 6:16
Signature: 
9:17 to 9:25


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Stunna*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2011)

*BrightlyDim*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you . if it's not too much to ask for though, can I get the beginning to be a little shorter, like straight to the smirk instead of the second of his stare ?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2011)

*BrightlyDim*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2011)

Set please.



Avatar 0:19-0:21 (Junior size)
Sig 0:19-0:21


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you, it's perfect .


----------



## Matador (Aug 2, 2011)

Video Link: Well, it's not really a video. I need you to put a border on  Increase the quality too if you can please. 

 I also need  to be resized(150x150) and boxed too. Thank You in advance. 

Type: Set
Border: Standard Black and White Borders


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Just need an avatar made.

Stock- 

Size:160x64

Want glowing red eyes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

Avatar: 0.15 - 0.20
Signature 0.38 - 0.48
Thanks :33


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 4, 2011)

*Avatar *0:05-0:07 (extended if possible)
*Signature* 0:40-0:47 (lighting @ headphones -> before it hits the other guy/when we see the other guy surprised)


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Zor0*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2011)

*~Shadow~*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Zor0*



Thanks dude, I think the avatar might be too big though (not working) Still a junior member so yeah.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2011)

*Zor0*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2011)

Just need a set done real quick.

Video: 

Ava and Sig times: 00:58 to 01:02

Size: Senior


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2011)

avatar:

1:00 to 1:02

signature: 

0:00 to 0:08


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Sephiroth*

I hate to say it but I've never done a glow effect. I've been looking up how to do it but don't have anything made yet, sorry. 

*V*





The bits and pieces I saw of this vid have scarred me for life. What is seen can never be unseen.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2011)

*FairyLaw*

The link you posted says it's been blocked.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Butō Renjin*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*


 Thank you.


----------



## G (Aug 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> The bits and pieces I saw of this vid have scarred me for life. What is seen can never be unseen.


The avatar doesn't work


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah for some reason my avatar isn't working either


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 8, 2011)

Avatar:0:04-0:07
Sign:0:12-0:17
Link:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]94fYIacKW74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2011)

*Butō Renjin*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2011)

*V*


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 10, 2011)

Changing request.



7:29 until 7:34 for senior size avatar

For signature: Same video

3:01 until 3:03, followed by 3:05 until 3:06 when Vegeta does the flip and goes upward, followed by the part where he knocks hims down in 3:37.  End it at that part.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golden Saga (Aug 11, 2011)

avatar : 6:49-6:50
Sig : 7:04-7:14


thanks in advance .


----------



## Ayana (Aug 11, 2011)

Avy: 0:41-044 
Sig: 0:13-0:22


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zW7mtAKaK-k[/YOUTUBE]




Edit: forgot to add that the avy should be for a senior member.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Signature: 0:32-0:42
Avatar: 1:24-1:27 (senior)


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Request, please!



*Avatar*
*Size:* 150x150
*Time:* 01:36 - 01:41
*Other:* Normal border

*Signature*
*Size:* 280x180 (if possible)
*Time:* 01:51 - 02:01
*Other:* Normal border


----------



## Soca (Aug 13, 2011)

Sig (Senior): 1:46- 1:55
Avatar (Senior): 2:49- 2:53

normal border for both


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 13, 2011)

hello
 (set to HD)
avatar: 0:43-0:45 (ends at her face closeup before it zooms back out), 150x150, standard bordering
signature: 2:08-2:11 (just the dance sequence please), 340x200, standard bordering

thank you


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Eunectes*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Legendary-flames*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Golden Saga*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Ayana*

The link says it has been blocked in my country by NBC.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*FairyLaw*


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Eunectes*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks I will rep you when I can.
Edit:The Avatar is over 341.8 KB.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Fruits Basket Fan*







I made the dimension for the sig you wanted but the size was a little big so I included one with a smaller size.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> Thanks I will rep you when I can.
> Edit:The Avatar is over 341.8 KB.



imgur keeps doing this to me for some reason since the avatars increase in size when I upload them. Anyway, this one should work.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Grape Krush*





I hope I got one of the correct colors you wanted.


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I'm on m phone. Can't wait to get on the PC to change my SET! THANKS!!


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Goobelle*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

*Val*


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2011)

my avys not working


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2011)

Goobelle said:


> my avys not working



Wow, I fail again...

This one should work.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2011)

ok it works 
thanks again


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Fruits Basket Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Aeon. Looks great. I love it


----------



## Ayana (Aug 15, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Ayana*
> 
> The link says it has been blocked in my country by NBC.



Fucking YouTube, well, too bad, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 15, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Val*



i love it so muchpek
thank you


----------



## Ace (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you resize this please. :33



One 125x125 and 150x150. Will rep you for both Aeon.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you! ^^  will rep and credit.


----------



## Rima (Aug 18, 2011)

Link: 

Avatar time: 4:02 - 4:06

Signature time: 3:13 - 3:19

Border: Black and White

Size: Senior


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2011)

AVA

Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. 0:15 - 0:17 (I was also woundring if you can skip a few and at the end and put 0:21 at the end?)
Size: Senior Size
Type: Avatar
Border: Thin black border
Notes: None 

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Sig

Video: 
Time Frame: 7:24-7:34 (i want it to end just after she looks up)

Rest is up to you.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

Time: 

Sig 0: 31-0:41 before her back is showed

Avy 0:26-0: 30 

Type: Set 

Border: Black White Black


----------



## Ghai (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a couple sig requests.

Link: []
Time: 5:27 - 5:31
Size: 
Border: Stroked

Link: []
Time: 5:00 - 5:16
Size: Same as above
Border: Stroked

I know this one is rather long, but I hope you can do it. 

Link: []
Time: 5:18 - 5:27 
Size: Same as above
Border: Stroked


Thanks!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 20, 2011)

Set please.

Avatar:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tMVK42yQg[/YOUTUBE]


1:51 - 1:52

Sig
Same vid
0:52 - 0:59

Hope the sig doesn't offend anyone. I wanted to Show off Shatner's overacting


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2011)

*Rima*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2011)

0:44 to 0:46
Senior and junior size if you don't mind...
Borders: Thin black


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2011)

*WWWYKI*


----------



## Rima (Aug 20, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Rima*



 I love it.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2011)

*Fraust*


----------



## Fraust (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2011)

*luffy no haki*


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I have a soild border too, aeon?


----------



## krome (Aug 21, 2011)

link;  

avatar; 0:48 - 0:49 (repeat of the close up)
signature; 0:11 -0:15 + 0:40 - 0:42

no borders, please~


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki*



thanxs


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it possible to get this as a working Avatar?



Resizing it doesn't seem to work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

Requesting another resize.

Can you make this into a 125x125 please? :33



Thanks in advance. 

Edit: Sorry I'm forgetful.  

Can you turn this into a sig. Slideshow Gif please


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2011)

*SS2 Son Gohan*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2011)

*ThePseudo*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Stunna*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Zor0*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2011)

*krome*





Did I get the avatar correctly?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2011)

*King Hopper*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Aug 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you!


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *King Hopper*



It works, thanks


----------



## G (Aug 23, 2011)

senior sized set
video 
avatar 1: 33 - 1:37 *from ssx logo to the text "January 2012"*
sig 0:31,5 *(start it right after "Challenge the mountain" text fades out)* - 0:40,5 *(when the rider lands on snow)*
Could you make the sig bigger than you usually do?

*BEST QUALITY POSSIBLE *


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Zor0*



Thanks. Do you mind if I also have a 150x150 one please? No problem if you decline though.


----------



## Ghai (Aug 23, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *SS2 Son Gohan*



Thank you!


----------



## Narancia (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello this is my first time requesting at your shop.

Can I get a slide-Show like gif of this picture?



I'll rep/cred


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

anything with blue girl and red girl

dotted white borders 

150x200 for the ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 26, 2011)

Avatar: 0:28 - 0:32

Size: 150px X 150px

Signature: 1:35 - 1:43

Size: 320px ? 160px

Border:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2011)

video link: 
type: set
avy: 0:46 - 0:50
sig: 0:23 - 0:31
senior size for avy default size for sig thanks


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wanted to update that I'll finally have time to take care of requests tomorrow. It's been a long work week.. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2011)

*V*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2011)

*Bishōnen*


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

Senior Avy: 1:22-1:25

Sig: 3:27-3:37, There's a moment near the end where he's turning away and the light flashes so he disappears for a second, if you could cut it off there that would be great 

As for the size, could you make it 150x267? I'm not really good in terms of dimensions but like make it taller than it is wide? Thanks

Black and white border please and if you happen to find a couple extra gifable moments I wouldn't mind either


----------



## Hawk (Sep 2, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: For avy (Junior) (0:11 - 0:12 - There's black before and after the girl shows up it should be pretty easy /knows nothing about gifs  ) For sig ( 1:04 (again there's black before the scene starts) to 1:13) 
Border: Whatever's fine 

If you could make the sig the width of the YMP3 bar would be greatly appreciated, if not it's cool


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *V*



It's great..
But can you end a little bit after the landing?
Like a few nanoseconds..
The part goes so fast


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

avatar
 10:34-10:36

18:52-18:54

signature
14:37-14:45

13:02-13:13


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dust*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Kirihara*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Noda. B*


----------



## Sora (Sep 6, 2011)

avatar 0:49-0:52 
sig: 4:26- 4:32
sig: 4:43-4:53
sig: 4:56-5:04
thnx!!


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0: 42 - 0:44
Type: Avatar/senior
Border: no border please
Notes: just him shaking his head :33

link: 
type: signature
time frame: 3:03 - 3:11
no border :33

thank you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2011)

you have to combine all 4 signatures and this signature(the one without the border)



and then combine the avatars so it lines up with the sig.

its a gif and the dead body in armor has to come last in the sequence. 

THANKS


----------



## Dei (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like an avatar sized gif of the smirk at 01:18 of this video. A thin border would be appriciated aswell.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

*Gaia Moon*


----------



## Hawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Gaia Moon*



Mmh, very nice  

Thanks


----------



## Nyasi (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello 

Signature please!



0.00 - 0.04 (or 0.05, as long as you can see the guys face)

thank you


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2011)

0:14 to 0:16
150x150 avy


----------



## Mishari (Sep 13, 2011)

0:41-0:47

sig please <3


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you re size this to a senior size Ava?

Can you re size this one to a senior Size sig? 


Can I have a border too? I will rep.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

First 10 seconds of video for sig, please. Same border and whatnot of what my current one is would be greatly appreciated. 

Avatar as well from 0:36-0:40 of him hitting the speedbag.

Same border and repeat effect as my current one if possible, please! 

どもありがとうございたします！


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Signatures at:
0:45 - 0:53
0:54 - 1:00
make that sexiness happen


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2011)

*Starr*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2011)

*Goova*


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you  rep+


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2011)

*Deiboom*


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey there, I would like to make a request!



> Video Link:
> Time frame: 0:49-0:51
> Type: Avatar
> Border: None
> Notes: Could it be 150x150


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 16, 2011)

Same request.

First time requesting.

Would like a sig from this video from 00:18 until 00:26



If for juniors it's less time, then 00:20 until 00:26 is ok.

For the sig size, please make it as big as possible.

For a junior avatar.  3:04 until 3:06 of this video.  The part when Terry does that shockwave in the ground only. 



Thanks in advance. Will rep & cred :33


----------



## zlatko (Sep 16, 2011)

Can i be of some assistance ? here is one of my sig i have 21 so far from difrent anime's 

 Who ever once it can take it


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2011)

Size: 170 by 170
Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:49 (Just the blonde girl, should look like Type: Profile picture
Border: Thin black


----------



## zlatko (Sep 17, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Size: 170 by 170
> Video Link:
> Time frame: 1:49 (Just the blonde girl, should look like Type: Profile picture
> Border: Thin black



I made it becouse i am bored but i dont know if i should presented becouse this isnt my gift shop  if Aeon gives the tumbs up then it's ok


----------



## Stringer (Sep 17, 2011)

Aeon, I'd like a signature with the following video: .

- Time: From 0:47.5 to 0:50.5
- Description: Its important to only include the 2 most prominent characters of that elapsed timeframe [Wesker and Hawkeye]. Try to slow the gif's pace just a little bit in the final cut.
- Borders: As seen .
Size: 310 X 180


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Nyasi*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Luiz*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Mishari*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*ThePseudo*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*"Shion"*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Tri-edge101*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*foreign*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Jadecurtis*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Santoryu*


----------



## zlatko (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeon are you alive ?


----------



## Dei (Sep 19, 2011)

I would like an avatar gif 150x150 of the reaction face at 00:32 and of the blonde girl at 00:39. And gifs sig size 317x200 of the running part at 00: 33 and one of the head pop at the end. If you can i would like a small border around it aswell. Sorry for the very large request

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqOcCinCRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## Stringer (Sep 19, 2011)

Great, nice work.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

*Deiboom*


----------



## Dei (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Deiboom*



thank you:3 im 24'd will rep you as soon as i can.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Aeon.  Will cred and rep.  Your stuff is very high quality.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2011)

Jadecurtis said:


> Thanks Aeon.  Will cred and rep.  Your stuff is very high quality.



I'm so sorry. I completely ignored the part about it being a junior avatar. Here's one that will work.


----------



## Motochika (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Aeon I'd like to make a request. 

I've got this particular gif and I'm wondering if you'd be able to edit it for me.

Here is said GIF.


Alright so I was wondering if you would be able to add to "last friday next another" after it add #1(you can recycle them from the ones present). Then add this image after that  and put ??? after that.

Message me if anything comes up.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Aeon for fixing it.

Works like a charm now.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2011)

heeeey 
can I get these re-sized into a senior avatar?

if you can, please add a border (dotted or the usual) and one without

thanks


----------



## Guiness (Sep 20, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *foreign*



Thanks, Aeon, looks sweet!

But I was wondering, could you turn it into a junior avatar where it is 125x125 and below 100kb? I didn't know I had restrictions based on your rank.

Really sorry about that mate  I should have paid more attention :\


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 21, 2011)

New request.  :33

For junior avatar. 

From 2:13 until 2:16 of this video.   

For sig.  

Same video.  From 2:19 until 2:27.  

Thanks.  Will rep and cred.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 21, 2011)

Video: 
Type: Sig
Time Frame: 0:34 to 0:42


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 21, 2011)

Sig: 1:22-1:32
Ava: 1:32-1:34 (looping if possible)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

*Motochika*

I honestly wouldn't know how to go about doing your request. 

*Starr*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

*foreign*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

*FairyLaw*


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm 24'd Aeon.  But I'll definitely rep you later.

Awesome work as always.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 22, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Tri-edge101*



Double rep..So beautiful


----------



## G (Sep 23, 2011)

avatar: 0:47 - 0:48 the part with Haku's face
sig: 0:50 - 0:52 when Haku does crystal ice mirrors


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 24, 2011)

2:48 - 2:50 Avatar (senior sized)

1:41 - 1:46 Signature

choose whatever type of border you think looks best


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 24, 2011)

New request.

From this video starting at 2:26 until 2:31 for junior avatar.



For signature.  Same video, starting from 2:56 until 3:01.  Just until the part when he finishes his kick.  Not the part where it shows him hitting the blade.

Borders would be appreciated.

Thanks.  Will rep & cred.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

Request: Gif Set
Video: 
Time: For the avatar: 0:44-0:46
For the sig: 0:47-0:51

If I doesn't work out well, I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

*G*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Roronoa Zoro*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Roronoa Zoro*



awesome job


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Skywalker*


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Skywalker*


Thanks.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Aeon.  :33


----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Aeon the scene where Bradley comes out of the tank and starts shooting.  00:31-00:35  if possible.  If not Just him shooting and laughing will be fine.    Signature please


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

just need a Zapp Branigan ava and sig


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Sig please;

Times: 3:16 - 3:24 ; 3:39 - 3:50 (Could you cut out the Guy on the floor in the gif?)
Size: 450 x 190 
Quality: 720 is possible
Border: None


Thanks .


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 25, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> just need a Zapp Branigan ava and sig


  Um, I think you need to provide a video of what you'd like your set made from.. as said below.


Aeon said:


> *Making a request*
> *Video Link:* Youtube links preferred
> *Time frame:* ex. 2:23-2:28
> *Type:* Signature or Avatar
> ...


​


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't need it to be animated


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

*Shadow*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

*Kelsey*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry Aeon, I meant those two different times as two separate sigs....


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sorry Aeon, I meant those two different times as two separate sigs....



I thought that might have been the case, lol. I'll redo them.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks mang, sorry


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

*Kelsey*





*Zapp Brannigan*

You still need to provide at least some kind of stock.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

haven't had much luck with that


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Thaaank youuuu, already repped


----------



## Greidy (Sep 25, 2011)

Request for a set.

*Avatar*
*Link:* 
*Type:* Avatar
*Border:* What you think fits best.
*Notes:* If possible, I'd prefer it if the subs isn't showing.

*Signature*
*Link:* 
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* What you think fits best, preferably the same as the avatar border.
*Notes:* If possible, I'd prefer it if the subs isn't showing at the sig as well, hope that task isn't difficulty 

I don't mind how you remove the sub, whether you want to use a screenshot of his pose before the sub pops up or 'lifts' the clip so it doesn't show is up to you, if you can do the mentioned things of course.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ikorose*


----------



## Greidy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot :33


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you make a signature out of this? 



And a profile pic as well.  Thanks love. Will rep for both.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 25, 2011)

never mind then


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> never mind then



Um, you want me to take my time looking for a stock? Sorry, but I don't have time to do that. If you find something, post the request again and I'll be happy to do it.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 26, 2011)

From 6:20 unil 6:27 from this video for a signature.  Please add borders if it's not too much trouble.


For junior avatar.  This video starting at 6:37. 

it's ten seconds, so you can make it shorter if you want.  It's when he fires the big bang attack at Android 19


----------



## Z (Sep 26, 2011)

Just an avatar - 

0:12-0:14

Thanks


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Um, you want me to take my time looking for a stock? Sorry, but I don't have time to do that. If you find something, post the request again and I'll be happy to do it.



time is something I haven't had much of as well as trying to find stuff on google search


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 29, 2011)

back again


8:14-8:18 Signature
8:30-8:34 Avatar
whatever border you think looks best


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Z*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Roronoa Zoro*





Something tells me someone's been watching Nicktoons.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Roronoa Zoro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep I always look forward to watching those movies again


----------



## Empathy (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like to make a request please:


*Request Type:* Set
*Link:* []
*For Avatar:* 1:26-1:29
*For Signature:* 1:53-1:59
*Ava Description: *Scene to where he's yelling, and then the background explodes
*Sig Description:* Scene where he blocks odor, kicks building, and explosion
*Borders:* Solid, for both
*Member:* Senior

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Aeon.

Will rep once I'm out of 24'd.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

*Empathy*


----------



## Empathy (Sep 29, 2011)

Merci!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 1, 2011)

_Request Type_: *Senior* Set.
_Link_: [].

_Avatar_: 1:54-1:56.
_Signature_: 1: 33-1:42.
_Avatar Description_: When he is cloaked with flames/spirits and turns around.
_Signature Description_: When he is butchering people and when he ends by leaving 2 people alive.
_Borders_: Black Border.

Also if it is possibe it would be nice to make an extra signature from 1:40 - 1:42 (shorter version of the above Signature).


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 1, 2011)

Ava: 0:21-0:26
Sig: 0:36 - 0:45


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

Time: 
Sig 1:00-1:10 from where Zoro appears until Brook

Time: 
Avy 2:24 - 2:28 From luffy until one piece
Type: Set 

Border: Black White Black


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 2, 2011)

Ava : Gif
Size: Senior Size
Time: 4:36 - 4:39
Video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or1a-RK8pjA&feature=related




Thank you and take your time


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*Necessary Evil*


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot _Aeon_ .


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*FairyLaw*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*luffy no haki*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*WWWYKI*


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki*



Thanks


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 2, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:49-1:50-ish
Type: Avatar
Border: Black white black
Notes: I am a junior member. I've never request an ava on here before because I have a hard time fitting things into the time/size limits, so I'm sorry if there's any problem with it.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hαnnαh*



Wasn't sure if I got the right part.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 2, 2011)

The second one was right! Thanks so much!


----------



## Matador (Oct 3, 2011)

This one is a set. Highly appreciated if you can make both. 

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:06-0:09
Type: Avatar
Border: Standard Black and White
Notes: The whole scene where she drops it like it's hot, nothing pre or post pl0x. 

Time frame: 0:12-0:16
Type: Signature
Border: Standard Black and White
Notes: The whole beach scene, nothing pre or post pl0x. 

Thanks in advance. Will rep. 

If you can, will you make a second siggeh? :33

Time frame: 0:09-0:11
Type: Signature
Border: Standard Black and White
Notes: The whole car scene, nothing pre or post pl0x. 

I understand if you won't, though. 

Oh yeah, and I'm a Senior. 150x150 for the avys. I would prefer the width to be 50px wider than the ones' in display(OP). Thank you.


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Oct 3, 2011)

request for signature

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:01(right when the guy in red appears on top of the coffin) - 0:06(right before he gets thrown to the ropes)
Border: Black
Size: normal

Thanks!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 4, 2011)

Avatar
Video Link: 
Time frame: 7:37 to 7:42
Border: Thin black
Size: Senior

Avatar
Link: 
Timeframe: 2:41- 2:43 (Just the girl)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2011)

*~Shadow~*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2011)

*Mihawk sucks Cawk*


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 9, 2011)

2 sigs please 


1:55-2:05


0:15-0:25

Border: the same as my avatar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2011)

would like to make a request bro..

Making a request
*Video Link*/*Time*: here's the thing, i searched for the vid on youtube, but no luck.. am not sure if you have the episode or not but here goes..
I would like to request a gif of the new break scene in One Peace, the one where the strawhats' shadows are running in front of a map, and luffy picks up his hat.. pretty sure you know what i am talking about.. i will keep searching for a link.. but i asked cuz maybe you have the episode.. either 517 or 518..

*Type*: Signature sized

*Border*: standard sig border that you use.. 
*Notes*: nothing in particular, i just don't want it slowed down or sped up.. 

thanx in advance man


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 9, 2011)

Set please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsvtIzebNcw[/YOUTUBE]



Time: 0:5-0:14
Type: Signature.



Time: 0:18 - 0:21
Type:Avatar

If you think focusing on her face will make for a better Ava then do it.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2011)

*Santoryu*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Mihawk sucks Cawk*



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 11, 2011)

New request.



*Signature*

2:07 when Vegeta fires Galick Gun, please skip the Yayirobee part (fat guy talking) so it fits until 2:20.

Red border if possible.

Thanks, will rep again once I'm able to.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2011)

yo!

can you make me this set using pictures instead of videos? 
if you can..

type: avatar
size: senior
stock(s):  & 
I'd like them fading in/out plz, as is.

type: sig
size: leave as is
stock(s):  ;  ; 
in that exact order plz, do whatever else you want with it.

thank you


----------



## G (Oct 11, 2011)

Request deleted....


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 12, 2011)

video:
avatar: 0:41 - 0:46
sig: 0:58 - 1:08 
Boarder: Black and White.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*FairyLaw*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*Khris*





Didn't know if you wanted the part after included or not.


----------



## G (Oct 12, 2011)

Request deleted


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*ThePseudo*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*Starr*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2011)

*Sasuke Uchiha*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Khris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wanted the second one, but i like the first one as well.. thanx bro


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Starr*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome pek


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 12, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Sasuke Uchiha*



Thanks man. Rep on the way.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 12, 2011)

Senior Avy: 0:38 to 0:40

Senior Sig: 0:26 to 0: 33 Basically when she counts from ten to five 

black and white border please and thank you


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Azure-storm*



I love the end result of this gif.

Thanks bro.  

Wasn't too sure on the avatar, but I've decided.



0:02 until 0:06

Starting from when Goku lands and then dashes towards Vegeta until 0:06 when Vegeta charges his punch.

Red border as well if possible.

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

*Noda. B*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Azure-storm*



Thanks.


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 14, 2011)

Sig: 0:25 until 0:32



two Signnature: 1:07 until 1:18

1:21 until 1:32

DBZ fanatic for life.  

Blue borders if possible.

Will rep and cred.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Senior size Ava 5:04-5:05 (When Madara turns)



Sig 1:45-1:55




Black borders for both.

Will give godly reps.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Noda. B*



thanks man, will rep ASAP


----------



## Greidy (Oct 15, 2011)

Request for a set.

*Avatar*
*Link:*  (Hope it's not too long for an avatar).
*Border:* What you think fits best.


*Signature*
*Link:* 
*Border:* What you think fits best, preferably the same as the avatar border.


----------



## Soca (Oct 16, 2011)

Set 


Avatar [Senior]
0:50 - 0:55

Signature [Senior]
0:56 - 1:05

Black and white borders please


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*Azure-storm*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*GunX2*


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 17, 2011)

I Love them!!! Thanks!


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Aeon.  They look great.  

Rep on the way.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*Ikorose*


----------



## Greidy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot, it looks great :33


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*Marcelle.B*


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2011)

repped and credited 
thanks mate


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2011)

requesting set.



avy: 2:23-2:26

sig: 2:27-2:30 skipping to 2:36-2:38


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

*S.A.F*


----------



## Oturan (Oct 24, 2011)

Link: 
Time: 2:56-3:03
Type: Sig
Border: Black and white
:33


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shounen Ai*


----------



## Oturan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Shounen Ai*



thanks. :33
repped.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*



thank you, it looks so great!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

avatar 0:49 to 0:52

Signature 0:42 to 0:48


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2011)

avatar  1:35 - 1:38

sig 1:47 - 1:57


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2011)

*Miss Goobette*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Avatar and banner set, please.



0:12-0:18.  It's easy to tell where; the parts with no text in them, starting with the demon thing and ending with the brown-haired guy jumping.

You may give it a border if you choose.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Link:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]wJ69hgXDmcQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(If video don't work here's actual link)






Time: 1:07-1:09

Type: Avatar

Border: black, white, black

Size: Senior member size.

Other: No words on the bottom.

Already Rep you!


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2011)

Avatar: 150x150. Add also some black borders.


1.15-1.16 (only the serious look of Gentarou)


Thanks.

Edit: ok.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Gaawa-chan*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Yuuhi Kurenai*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Blade*


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2011)

request set for aeon



avy:1:07-1:11

Sig: 1:36-1:44 or 1:45

border: like this one


thx .


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Blade*




Thanks pal. I'll rep later.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2011)

Ava and sig: 2:43 (when Squall starts shaking his hip ) to 2:49

Size: Senior


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Butō Rengoob*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2011)

*ZanCrow*





Sorry I skipped it.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *ZanCrow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries it looks awesome .thx .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Butō Rengoob*


Omfg that's perfect  thank you so much.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Senior set request.

Link: 

Avy ang sig: 4:01-4:06

Border: Black and white


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2011)

*Mura*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Mura*



Now thats what I'm talking about. Love the set aeon.:Hurr


----------



## VoDe (Nov 2, 2011)

Request: Avatars.



0:12 - 0:17

2:12 - 2:17

2:28 - 2:33

Border : You decide.

Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

*Avatar*


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 3, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




 - (If other doesnt work)




Time frame: (:32 - :37)

Request: Avatar Senior In [1080p]

Border: Soild

Specific: For the 3 first people. *Enter Text: F#! U* 
To the guy in a King Coustume, *Enter Text: Your Cool!* - 
1 - Last one she says *Text Here: F#! U* - 
Last of her by herself saying: *Text Here: Am Out*
[[Just whatever she says that's what I want the text to be]]

Text on the bottom please and readable.  Just watch the video you can clearly se what am talking about, if you still can't do it, then forget it. Sorry.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 3, 2011)

Senior set size, black border



Thanks.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 3, 2011)

An avatar(Senior) from 0:11(The moment she opens her eyes) to 0:15(Before the scene changes).
A sig from 0:16 to 0:30(I know it's outside your limit, but make it smaller if the quality will get better because of it).


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you resize this into a 150 x 150 avatar please. Also can you make it into a signature while you're at it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2011)

senior set
avatar: 0:23-0:27
sig- 0:50-1:00

thanks


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2011)

Woah!  Marcelle.B is changing again already.  :

Would you take on my request, Aeon?  If not, please let me know. Not yet up to 500 posts.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 5, 2011)

Sig

0:15-0:22 (just Zoro)



avatar

1:14-1:16



avatar

0:45-0:46


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*VoDe*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Stunna*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Yuuhi Kurenai*

I know how to add text but I just haven't figured how to add more than one set of text so perhaps someone else might be able to do it. 

*Mastic*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 6, 2011)

Avatar and sig 

0:56-1:00


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Blazing CobaltX*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Marcelle.B*

Sorry, seems they deleted the account for that vid.

*Sarahmint*

Go ahead and make your request. I just have that rule since some people register just to make a request but you've been active on here.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Santoryu*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*EpicBroFist*


----------



## Mastic (Nov 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Mastic*



Thanks bruh.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Blazing CobaltX*


The avatar is okay, but can the sig be made larger?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Blazing CobaltX*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Blazing CobaltX*



Guess it can't get bigger then. 

Thanks anyways~


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Blazing CobaltX*



I would like to point out you ORIGINALLY said to go smaller since it was longer.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 6, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Blazing CobaltX*
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to point out you ORIGINALLY said to go smaller since it was longer.


The only reason I said that because I know out of experience that it mostly gets to be smaller if the time of the clip gets longer, so it was my bad, sorry. 

But aside from the quality stuff, how big can you make it?


----------



## VoDe (Nov 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *VoDe*



You did awesome job like always.

+ Rep and credit.


----------



## Soca (Nov 9, 2011)

Senior Set
Ava: 1:28 -1:34
Sig: 2:54- 3:03

please and thank you


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2011)

*Marcelle.B*





Sorry in general to anyone who may have made or wanted to make a request. I'd been busy with work and then during my free time I'd spend it playing video games. I'll keep up once again with any future requests.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* :20 - :27
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* black, white, black 
*Size:* Default


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Narcissus*


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank-you. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use the gif or rep you for the next 7 days (I'm posting from my phone). But I will be sure to do both once I am back.

Thanks again.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 10, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:04-1:05
Type: Avatar
Border: black
Size: Default


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Eunectes*


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2011)

Making a request: Two Signatures

Video Link:
Time frame: ex. 0:32 - 0:39
Type: Signature
Border: Black, 1px
Size: Default

Video Link:
Time frame: ex. 0:06 - 0:16
Type: Signature
Border: Black, 1px
Size: Default


----------



## Aeon (Dec 13, 2011)

*Kiryuu*


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 13, 2011)

For the record I made this request at Fear's shop, but I think he skipped my request. So, I deleted my request at his shop and I'm posting it here. Hope you don't mind.  

*Request:* Set
*Member Status/Size requested:* Senior  
*Stock:* 
 -Avatar- 1:04-1:06

 -Signature- 1:12-1:18

*Border:* Can you use the usual set up for a black/white border and replace the black and white with hues of green (doesn't matter what hues you use, just hues that you feel match the tone of the stock) for both the avy and sig,  please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Fighting Kitsune*


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Fighting Kitsune*




I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Thank you!!! 

Will rep and cred, of course. :33


----------



## Motochika (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like to make an avy and 2 sig request.

Sig: 350x170 with a black border
2:20-2:30
2:31-2:41
Avy: 125x125 (under 100 kib please)
2:16-2:21

Thank you for the work and if any questions arise please do contact me.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:08-0:21
Type: Signature
Border: Something simple and that isn't too flashy.
Notes: I guess just make it as big/HQ as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 19, 2011)

*Motochika*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 19, 2011)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2011)

Can I have a set please?  
Video Link: 
Time frame:  
Ava- : 38- : 40 Just that I get the salute then the cape wave, then I’d be happy.  

Sig- : 33-: 36 can you have it rewind too?  So that she turns in the chair then turns back?
Type: Senior Set
Border: Black border


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2011)

11:24-11:30

When his hand is shaking to when the other guy's leg stops moving.

A sig, i forgot to mention.

Black and white dotted border

Another sig (same video)

17:07-17:12

From when he starts owning him to before he catches his tail.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2011)

Edit: Ok.


0.31. - 0.35


150x150 avatar


Add also black borders.


Thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Avatar:6:43 to 6:46
Signature:5:18 to 5:30


----------



## Aeon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Gogeta*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Blade*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*


 Thank you..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry about that...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Gogeta*



Thanks man ^^ will rep and cred


----------



## Aeon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Captain Obvious*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Captain Obvious*



 Thank you!


----------



## Jimin (Dec 26, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:00-0:10 (before they start switching hats)
Type: Signature
Border: Something simple and that isn't too flashy.
Notes: I guess just make it as big/HQ as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 26, 2011)

You said youtube links preferred, but do you take download links?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2011)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2011)

*King Lloyd*



*Keollyn*

As long as I can download it without having sign up or be a premium member, it's fine.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:08-0:21
Type: Signature
Border: Something simple and that isn't too flashy.
Notes: I guess just make it as big/HQ as possible. Should be about the same size as this  Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2012)

hey Aeon, like to make a gif request of 5 pics turned into an avatar.. 

*Video Link*: none, pictures provided below
*Time frame*: 4-5 seconds, time intervals between frames don't matter 
*Type*: Senior Avatar
*Border*: black, preferably thick 
*Notes*: order of pics stated below, fading effect ofcourse 

pics:-

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.
2.
3.
4.
5.




thanx in advance..............


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Avv:
Link: 
Time: 1:47 (right when it cuts) to 1:51 (without showing it cutting again) mainly showing Eminem and his middle finger.
Solid borders be fine.

Please.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2012)

A FC banner of this please.



Text: "Skyrim FC"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Can these panels be turned into an avatar with a black and white border?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

*Keollyn*







So very late I know; been really busy...


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

*Khris*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

*Fraust*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Khris*



thanx..


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Avatar: 2:27-2:29
Signature:3:16-3:20


----------



## Aeon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

pek





Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*


 Thanks..


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jan 20, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:48-0:50
Type: Signature 
Border: Usual is fine

Video Link:
Time frame: 1:14-1:15
Type: Avatar
Border: Usual is fine


----------



## Aeon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Eternity*



I'm not that good at working with text.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 20, 2012)

*SilentKatana*


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Aeon!!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

*Video Link:* 
*Time Frame:* 1:17~1:24 and 2:51~2:54
*Type:* Signature
*Border:* Just a single pixel black border, please.
*Notes:* I'm specifically after the Leon gameplay. As you'll see in the first segment, it separates the scenes with a brief black intermission. If you could have a similar intermission between all of the different scenes, with another one at the very end for the looping, that'd be brilliant.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

*Signature*
*Sauce:* 
*Time:* 1:58 - 2:07. All the scenes with the buzz-cut man. If it's too long, can cut out the first scene. As long as it looks already, can also crop to fit the first and last scenes.
*Border:* Single black line/pixel.


*Avatar*
*Sauce:* Same as above
*Time:* 2:28 - 2:31. Buzz-cut guy pulling the needle from his neck. If this can be done as a 150x200 avatar within the filesize constraints (341.8), I'd be eternally grateful. If not? Shit happens, I'll take 150x150 and be grateful still.
*Border:* Single black line/pixel.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww yeah.

Link: 
Type : Sig
Time(s): 3:04 (when it starts freaking out) - 3:08 (before it cuts to the blonde girl for a second time. in other words, two screens before the black girl. in other words, right after the brunette. ), 3:17 - 3-19 with the brunette and 3:28 - 3:30 that part with the switching screens only (starting with the brunette, ending at the blonde girl _before_ she's on her knees )
Border : Single, solid

As big as you can while keeping the quality and keeping the size within limites.

Please and thanksss


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 22, 2012)

GIF Sig request please. :33


Length: 0:18-0:27 (the end of his GAAH! scream)
Black border please.

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2012)

Yo, got a sig request for ye

*Link:* 
*Time:* 1: 33 (from when it shifts to Minato) - 1:40 (just before the text)
*Size:* As big as possible but still retaining quality
*Border:* Can you mix yellow in there somewhere? Can't really see how for example white, yellow, white would look or anything similar so go for what looks best.
*Special:* Can you crop out the logo in the top right? :3

I'll be waiting patiently


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Aji Tae*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Krory*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*~Shadow~*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Fraust*





Did one with no delay and one with a slight delay.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2012)

I've spread to like 6 different people. This may take a while, but I got you. Thanks


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*blue♥*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Jon Snow*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2012)

Avatar, senior size.

8:39 - 8:43


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

*Luiz*


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Edit: Ok.

11.37 - 11.46


Signature. 267x150. Add also black borders and try to keep the hd quality. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2012)

*Blade*


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

One thing Aeon.

Can you make till he leaves? Not the whole scene of course.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Can these panels be turned into an avatar with a black and white border?



Rerequesting as it seems my request was skipped over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeon my man, could you make the Zoro and Chopper versions of my sig? it was aired with the latest episode in the anime..


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Sephiroth*



I hope it's alright and sorry I had skipped over your request.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Khris*


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2012)

Aeon could you make me few senior sized avatars out of this:



00:59 - 01:03

01:06 - 01:07

01:17 - 01:22

Border: plain black

:33


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 3, 2012)

*Video:* 
*Time:* 0.50 - 0.51 (the whole moment of the guy smiling)
*Size:* 150 x 150

No border or anything, please and thanks!


----------



## Urouge (Feb 3, 2012)

aeon could please make me a gif from this vid



from 6:01 to 6:07

I want at the same size as my sig
thank you


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 4, 2012)

requesting set
Avatar 0:08-0:10 
border: black

Sig 0:05-0:13 
border black


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2012)

*VoDe*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2012)

*alisha*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2012)

*Kenji boy*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2012)

*Matta Clatta*


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *VoDe*



Thanks.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Kenji boy*



thank you mate good work


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Avatar: 0:11 to 0:14
Signature: 0:54 to 0:57


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2012)

Avatar Request Plz


Size: Senior
Youtube Link: 
Time Frame: 3:36 - 3:42
Black Border


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2012)

*Audible Phonetics*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 9, 2012)

Aeon could you place these images in a gif for a 150x200 avatar and if possible give a blurred or blended transition effect with 2 seconds at each picture and like .25 seconds for the transition. I don't think it will go over file size limits but if it does remove whatever picture you think is least needed to make it fit.

Would like it if you kept as much of the original image in as possible, you will likely have to crop a bit off the top of bottom to get it to fit though. No stretching please.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: middle of 0:00-end of video
Type: Signature
Border: Something simple and that isn't too flashy.
Notes: I guess just make it as big/HQ as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2012)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2012)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 14, 2012)

Request:

Video: 

Timeline for Sig: 10:04-10:10(Don't include the black lines please)
Timeline for Ava: 10:11-10:15
Size for sig: 500x280
Size for Ava: Senior
Border: Rounded


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Avatar and signature please 

Timeline for Sig: 0:45 - 0:55
Timeline for avatar: 2:06 - 2:09 or could you jut do the 0:45 -0:47
Size for sig: i guess as big as you can good sir.
Size for avatar: Senior size (if that doesn't work, reduce it)


----------



## Motochika (Feb 15, 2012)

Avatar: 125x125 (under 100kib), Solid Black Border
15:27-15:32 
Sig: 350x170
15:27-15:32
19:32-19:38
The file for it comes in three parts.




If any questions arise do message me on my profile so I can act accordingly. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spartan1337*





*Tri-edge101*

You forgot a link.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Tri-edge101*
> 
> You forgot a link.



the post is fix and i put the link there.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 18, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:28-0:36
Type: Signature 
Border:  black
Dimension : 400 x 200


----------



## Urouge (Feb 18, 2012)

request

video: 
Timeline for Sig: 00:45-01:12(Don't include the black lines please)
Timeline for Ava: 00:45-00:51
Size for sig: 500x280
Border: bold

thank you


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2012)

Video Link: I don't have one, but it's the final episode of Gokaiger, gonna assume you have that or will
Time frame: It's the Akaranger scene in the end, you'll know it when you see it
Type: Signature
Border: red


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Tri-edge101*


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Tri-edge101*



so godlike!! !!! 
i no want to be gready but same video but at 0:45 -0:47 for avatar. but if i gotta wait i can  so godlike!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Last Samurai*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

Tri-edge101 said:


> so godlike!! !!!
> i no want to be gready but same video but at 0:45 -0:47 for avatar. but if i gotta wait i can  so godlike!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Castiel*



*Kenji boy*

That's just way too much for a sig especially if you want one that big.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 22, 2012)

Do it from 0:45 to 1:00 if it's too big thanks


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Motochika*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Kenji boy*


----------



## Urouge (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you very much good job 

Just wondering if you could leave the sub on the sig please


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 22, 2012)

WHY ARE YOU SO GODLIKE!!!  

-throws money at the screen- TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2012)

*Video Link*: 
*Time frame*: 0:20 -  0:25
*Type*: Signature
*Border*: Black
*Notes*: Any effects you think look best


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Avatar:0:34 to 0:36

Signature: 2:58 to 3:09


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kenji boy*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kyuujin*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 28, 2012)

Request, please!

*Avatar*


*Time:* 05:25-05:28
*Size:* 150x150
*Other:* Normal border



*Signature*


*Time:* 06:14-06:22
*Size:* 300x200
*Other:* Normal border


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2012)

*Fruits Basket Fan*


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a request, Aeon. Btw how's it going? Been a while since i bugged you for a set. 

*Signature* senior size


4: 33-4:36

and 



3:26-3:30

Please.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Video Link:* 
*Time Frame:* 2:03-2:07(Avi) || 3:08-3:16(Sig)
*Type:* Set
*Border:* Black
*Notes:* (Avi): Having The Chick by herself. (Also if you can: Can you crop off the sides to make it more fitting)
(Sig): Having All three of them together to the end without them leaving. Basically there the whole time. 
*Sizes:*(Avi): 150x150 (Sig): Your Default Size or slightly bigger.


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

re-sized gifs por favor :33

senior avatar
just Shizuo

no borders

big avatars


no borders

thank you


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2012)

*S.A.F*





Good, mostly been working.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2012)

*Ino Yamanaka*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2012)

*Starr*


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





AVATAR (150x150)
LINK: 
TIME FRAME: 3 : 32 - 3: 36 
BORDER: White/Black Line
DETAILS: Having that whole part she just by herself as the background goes whatever moment she does. Just that whole part and not ending it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! shit that was fast!

Yeah? I need to get a job myself. Its been 4 months now.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 3, 2012)

*Ino Yamanaka*


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you sweetie


----------



## Billie (Mar 4, 2012)

Type: Set
size: 150x150 for ava and 311x175 for Sigi
Source: 
Time: 10:28-10: 33 and 10:55-11:05 for Sigi 
Broder: none


----------



## Sora (Mar 4, 2012)

avy: 1:13-1:16
sig: 1:03 ( when it says bitch im heskey) - 1:12
black and white border thnx Aeon!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2012)

Need a set done broski.

Source: 

Ava: I actually need 2 done, one from 00:30 to 00:34 (when he impales the guy and fies the gun and looks past him) and one from 1:00 to 1:04 (as he overlooks the battle)

Sig: Just one from 1:06 to 1:15 (starting when Washington raises his sword)

Size: Senior

Border: Rounded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

requesting the Brook and Franky versions of my sig..

Franky's version - episode 534
Brook's version - episode 538


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just 2 sigs

Signature
Link:
Times: 1:59 - 2:09 and 2:10 - 2:20
Size: 350x170


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2012)

*Joo*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2012)

*Sora*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2012)

*Butō Rengoob*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 8, 2012)

EPIIIIIC!!!!

Thanks mang!


----------



## lacey (Mar 8, 2012)

Asking for both an avatar and signature.

*Avatar;*
_Video link;_ 
_Time frame;_ 18:01 - 18:02 (:03 maybe? My timing isn't great.)
_Type;_ Avatar
_Size;_ Senior
_Border;_ Black/white border
_Notes;_ None, other than just want the shot of BRS looking at the doll.

*Signature*
_Video link;_ Same as the avatar.
_Time frame;_ 17:43 - 17:50
_Type;_ Signature
_Size;_ 300px ? 169px
_Border;_ Black/white border
_Notes; _ Again, just the shot of her removing her hood and looking behind her; I don't want the shot of the doll crawling away.

_I'm sorry that the quality isn't the best, but it's the only one I could find that didn't have any logos or anything on it. For some reason, the releases of this anime have been in terrible quality to start with. :/_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Khris*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tri-edge101*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2012)

*♥ Comatose ♥*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Khris*



you should realize that i am gonna ask for all of them.. but i will ask for 2 at a time.. with some time interval 

thanx man


----------



## Judas (Mar 12, 2012)

Requesting for set from the same video link...


*
Avatar:*

Time frame: 0:49 ~ 0:52
Type: Avatar
Size: Senior
Border: black/white border

*Signature:*

Time Frame: 0:58 ~ 1:07
Type: Signature
Size: 300x169
Border: Black/white border


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2012)

*Judas*


----------



## Judas (Mar 13, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Judas*



Thank you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 13, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior

Link: 

From: 0:10 to 0:16 (10 seconds to 16 seconds) basically focus on Brownbeard, not Hawkins. 

Thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Hiruzen Sarutobi*


----------



## lacey (Mar 15, 2012)

[e] How many requests can we make at any one point? I have roughly 3 avatars and 3 signatures I want to request. If you want me to spread them out, that's fine. I'm just curious.


----------



## AkainuTaycho7 (Mar 18, 2012)

Aeon, can you make a gif 13:20 to 13:24 of this video: 150x150 size  without subtitles?
Thanks.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Just 3 avatars

Link: 
Time Frames: 0:58 - 1:00, 1:28 - 1:30, and 1:43 - 1:46
Size: Senior 
Notes: none


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2012)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> [e] How many requests can we make at any one point? I have roughly 3 avatars and 3 signatures I want to request. If you want me to spread them out, that's fine. I'm just curious.



I've never really put a limit on number of ava's or sig's per request but yeah, I guess it's fine.



AkainuTaycho7 said:


> Aeon, can you make a gif 13:20 to 13:24 of this video: 150x150 size  without subtitles?
> Thanks.



Sorry, in my rules on the first page you'll see I'll only take requests from people who have been members at least 6 months or have more than 500 posts.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2012)

*Tri-edge101*


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Aeon, could you make 150x 200 avatars for the following images. Just crop them so as much of David Tennant as you can is in the frame, and you might need to reduce the quality a bit if they are over the size limits or cut out frames, whatever you think will look better I trust you. No border or anything.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Apr 17, 2012)

*Bioness*


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Request for avatar gif, 50 kb or less, one without a border and one with a thin black border, no effects.

Pictures in order to be in gif.







Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 17, 2012)

*Sephiroth*


----------



## Ace (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you turn this into a slide-show gif signature please.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2012)

Aeon requesting a 150x200 avatar of this gif, and of course could it be cropped so the face is fully showing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2012)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2012)

*Bioness*


----------



## Ace (Apr 24, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



Thank you. pek


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Bioness*



Amazing as always, will be sure to rep after I'm not 24'd


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2012)

Aeon seeing your set made me want to get one similar 

Requesting a 150x200 dotted border (can never seem to get this right) avatar of this vid

0:21 to 0:24

edit: And I want it to be edited like yours so the cut-in takes up the screen

And a 450 ? 253 dotted border signature of the same vid

1:22 to 1:37


----------



## Aeon (Apr 26, 2012)

*Judge Fudge*

Didn't know if you wanted a white inner border or not so I made with and without it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 27, 2012)

^PERFECT! Thanks man!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 27, 2012)

Hate to bother you again but can you resize the signatures to 300 x 169 please?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello! My first time here.  Just wondering could you make this to 150 x 150 ?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 27, 2012)

*Judge Fudge*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 27, 2012)

*Shirosaki*


----------



## Ghost (Apr 28, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Shirosaki*



thanks a lot. 24'd i'll rep you soon.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey there, requesting two avatars.

Avatar 1 []
From 26:02 to 26:07

Avatar 2 []: 
From 26:39 to 26:44

Border: _Black, white_


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2012)

*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## Stringer (Apr 28, 2012)

As good as I expected, that's perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Ace (Apr 29, 2012)

Profile gif picture please. re-size. :33


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2012)

*Korra*


----------



## Ace (Apr 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Korra*



Thank you Aeon. :33


----------



## Tunafish (May 2, 2012)

*Avatar*

0:01-0:02
Junior size
Just the first two seconds of the video; can you try to make it seem like it's looping?

*Signature*

Time: 1:18-1:29 
Size: 300x162
Just to where she's falling in, to the point where the logo pops up and pans out for a second.

Can you make them black one pixel borders? Thanks!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

Request #1 *Senior* avatar 150x150

 ,  
- they're the same thing, use whichever is better .. needs to be cut out/resized for a square 150x150 + fit filesize limit for senior .. it's *crucial* that no frames are cut out - speed must remain the same, no jerkiness .. hope it's possible
*black border*




Request #2 *Senior* avatar 150x150


- pretty much the same thing as above, just different stock .. I have doubts whether this one can fit into filesize w/o cutting out frames though
also *black border*


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2012)

*Tunafish*


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Tunafish (May 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Tunafish*



They look lovely, thank you! repped and credited.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2012)

Avatar:

Signature:


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 6, 2012)

Can you turn these into sigs with boarders please?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*~Greed~*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2012)

^ resize gif (resize only, leave untouched otherwise) so that it's 480 px horizontally, should be 480x269 then

+ on the resized gif add exact same black border as my current ava



thank you


----------



## G (May 7, 2012)

avy 0:11 - 0:16

sig 1:26 - 1:29


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

requesting these pics to made into a fading effect GIF avatar 
random order

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6.


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## jNdee~ (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34hWlRJHCqs[/YOUTUBE]




0:05-0:20 Sig type. TY


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Fluttershy*


thanks, repped, but could you add a border like on my ava ?


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> thanks, repped, but could you add a border like on my ava ?


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*G*


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*Khris*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

thanx


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*jNdee*


----------



## Noda. B (May 7, 2012)

Senior avy: 2:03 to 2:04; basically the part where he's pointing at the camera.
Border: black and white
please and thank you


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2012)

*Noda. B*


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2012)

Judas, one of my pals, requested these gifs.

Just turn them into 150x150 avatars.

He couldn't post, because he is sealed.

Edit: Ok.


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2012)

*Judas*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2012)

2 Senior Avatar requests :


#1: 

one 150x150 .gif out of it .. *black border*, same as my current ava



#2: 

same, one 150x150 .. also black border as in #1


----------



## G (May 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *G*



Hey, mind doing a sig version of the avatar?
will rep


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2012)

*G*


----------



## Sherlōck (May 14, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. 0:44-0:56
Type: Signature 
Border: black borders
Dimension: 400 x 200

Thanks in advance.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 14, 2012)

Avatar - 0:26-0:30
Signature Time Frame: 0:52 - 1:02
Border: black borders
Dimension: 400 x 200

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

150 x 200 avatar of this, just crop out the sides to get the right proportions.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

Avatar - 0:52-0:57
150x150
Whatever border you feel fits the gif. 

First request here. Thanks a ton Aeon!


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2012)

*Last Samurai*


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2012)

*Avalon*


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2012)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2012)

*Darth*


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Darth*



It looks great. Thanks a ton Aeon!


----------



## Shaz (May 16, 2012)

Avatar - 3:37 (When tobi is using Space / Time jutsu) - Can you please *slow it down* and use it as the *720p HD* youtube quality, many thanks
150x150
Thin border, inner colour beige, outer colour black


My first request with you, thanks!


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2012)

*MissinqNin*


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2012)

Sig: 400x200
0:01 - 0:10
White Border



Avatar: 150x150
0:01-0:05
White Border


Thanks again Aeon!


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2012)

*Darth*


----------



## Ace (May 18, 2012)

Resize please. 



for a avy. =3


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2012)

*Korra*


----------



## zetzume (May 19, 2012)

resize too~ =) 



125x125 and 100x100
dotted white borders~ =3 

Thanks. <3


----------



## Ace (May 20, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Korra*



Thanks dearie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2012)

Senior avatar, no removed frames please (think it's possible)

*black border*, like my current ava

also please somehow *get rid of the text at the bottom left* - remove or cut out, but get rid of it 


thanks


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2012)

zetzume said:


> resize too~ =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't let me open it in the program I use. Says invalid file type.


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2012)

thanks      .


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2012)

Hey Aeon can you make a senior size avy out of this?



time 00:53-00:58



and could you make this into a senior size sig?

from 5:29-5:36

Please?


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2012)

Request please. 

Avatar and Profile pic please.


----------



## zetzume (May 26, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Won't let me open it in the program I use. Says invalid file type.



eh. change it to


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2012)

*Avatar request*

Hello, Aeon.

My request is from crunchyroll.com.  If you cannot do it, then just let me know.



Avatar  7:19- 7:22

White Boarder

Notes: I want just Sasuke remembering his first team.  Also, please message me if you have made it so I know to add it to my sig.

Later, I plan on asking for a signature to match, but I don't know what that is at the moment.  I'm looking for a Taka Team to match Sasuke remembering Team 7.


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2012)

*Korra*


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2012)

*zetzume*


----------



## zetzume (May 27, 2012)

thank you. <3 <3 <3


----------



## AkainuTaycho7 (May 27, 2012)

Aeon, I want a gif 06:07 to 06:24 150x150 size without subtitles this video:


----------



## Jimin (May 27, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:08-0:12
Type: Signature
Border: Something standard and not too flashy
Notes: Just make it as HQ as you can, I guess.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*



Thanks yooooou!


----------



## Ace (May 28, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Korra*



Thank you Aeon. :33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

<-- stock

from ~1:43 arrow landing and fire starting & spreading to the ship scene .. a Senior avatar from that please  .. .gif has to have only the arrow striking and green fire, no character faces (so skip that until the fire is shown again) .. as long as the size allows, but no cut frames

thin black border

ty


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 30, 2012)

Making a request
Video Link:


or:


Time frame: 3:04ish-3:11
Type: Signature
Border: Black Border? Doesnt matter
Notes: Just to the snap of the ball, the hit and a little bit of the celebration. I made the time frame 4ish because on the last couple of mili seconds from 3:04 the ball snaps. If you could make a gif of this video, even though its not youtube. I would love you forever haha. Will rep + cred!


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

AkainuTaycho7 said:


> Aeon, I want a gif 06:07 to 06:24 150x150 size without subtitles this video:



Sorry, read my rules. Member for 6mos or have 500 posts.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

*Fluttershy*



Um, I wasn't sure on this particular request. If it isn't exactly what you wanted, I'll redo it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

it's good, ty very much


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Making a request
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'll also refer you to the rules I made. Member 6 months or have 500 posts.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 31, 2012)

Senior sizes.

*Video Link:* 
*Sig time:* 0:50-0:52
*Avatar time*: 0:59-1:00
*Border:* Solid black border


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2012)

link: 
size: 150x150
time: 1:03 - 1:06
border: 1px white


----------



## G (May 31, 2012)

avy 1:31 - 1:34
Sig 2:20 - 2:30
thanks


----------



## Revolution (May 31, 2012)

*Avatar request*

4:22 to 4:23
Please make it HD
Tired Sasuke thinking of his first team.

You are going to have to manually adjust the settings to 720p and speed 0.5x on Youtube settings at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2012)

*Lucrecia*


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2012)

*shiner*


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2012)

*G*


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2012)

*Sarahmint*


----------



## Delicious (Jun 1, 2012)

150x150 avy no border pls
[]


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2012)

*Delicious*


----------



## Delicious (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow that was fast thank you.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 1, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Sarahmint*



Thank you. I'll add it as soon as I can.  Is it possible you can cut the sides so it can fit into an avatar?  And can you make it HD?


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 1, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Lucrecia*



Thank you <3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2012)

a Senior gif ava please, with a thin black border


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 2, 2012)

Ava: 1: 33 - 1:35 (basically when he says the line "even your mic skill still aren't fully operational")
Sig:  1:52 - 2:01 
Border: black, white, black border


----------



## Revolution (Jun 2, 2012)

I just need to figure out how to make my avatar a gif and not just a stationary picture.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 2, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get a quick resizing job done?



Could I get it resized to 125x125 (under 100kib please)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 3, 2012)

Link: 
Ava: 07:00 - 07:04
Ava Border: white and black
Sig: 07:06 - 07:16
Sig Border: white and black

Thank you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2012)

Second 00:21to 00:30 please.

A little bit bigger than your usual size, but still sig acceptable please


----------



## Guiness (Jun 3, 2012)

Link: 
Avatar: 0:55-0:56 (only the animation where the girl is constantly moving her eyes before they switch to the next scene) and 1:01-1:02 (only when the two characters are rushing each other)
Border: White and Black for the 2nd avatar

Thanks in advance. Oh yeah, its a Junior avatar. 125x125.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 3, 2012)

could you make this gif 100 kb please with a solid black border? and tell me when it is ready? thanks


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Whitebeard*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Motochika*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*MbS*


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2012)

Sig request

Stock: 

Time frame: 1:07 - 116

Size: Default

Border: Solid


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 5, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:13 - 0:15
Type: Junior Avatar
Border: I don't really know how to explain it and it might be a bit difficult but I will explain it more in the notes.
Notes: Can I just have the facecam as the avatar but if it would be 125x125 then the image would be warped if you understand me so can I just have the right side of the facecam and back to the border can it be possible if you use the border already there all the way round? I will attach an image attachment to make it make sense

 so not this

But

 this with the border on the left aswell.

I understand that you might not be able to do what I have asked as it was hard to explain so just contact me if you are having any problems so we can work it out


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Banhammer*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*foreign*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*NatsuDragneel*


----------



## Motochika (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the work! Repped


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Fluttershy*


thank you, repped

is it possible to get an additional version with more of a close up on Tyrion's face ? So that his head/face takes up more space on the ava

here was stock -


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

*ImagineBreakr*


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *ImagineBreakr*



Good shit Aeon repped.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2012)

Dood!

*Source:* 
*Time:* 1:20~1:23
*Size:* No taller than 200px

The whole DiCaprio bit there, if you can. It's so stylish.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2012)

hey link, my sig apparently is 5% over the limit.
Is there any way you can trim a bit off the beginning?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2012)

- stock

*ignore the bottom part* .. Senior ava out of the top part, thin black border


----------



## Araragi (Jun 7, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *NatsuDragneel*



thanks..........


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aeon that's fine, can I just have the border like your avi then?

Edit: Lol, just saw this was my 666th post haha


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 8, 2012)

can I get a 150x150 avy of  video
from :35-:36 please
no pref on the type of border, whichever you think looks good


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2012)

*AlexForest9*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Ace (Jun 9, 2012)

profile pic please.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks so much Aeon! Rep and credit as always


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 10, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: *Signature* 0:05 to 0:15 *Avatar* 0:16 to 0:18
Type: Signature and Avatar
Border: black, white, and black border


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Whitebeard*





Aeon said:


> *MbS*



  Some weird shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2012)

Sig sized
No border

2:01
2:05


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2012)

Requesting a set.

Vid link: 
Avatar: from 7:55 to 8:00
Signature: from 7:53 to 8:03 [stop before the guy starts attacking]
Borders: Same as my current avatar.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, would it be okay if I make a set request?

Link: {}

Avatar (Senior): From 1:05 - 1:08. Could you make the man in focus look continuous as well? If that's too much work then just ignore this query.

Signature: 8:40 - 8:47.

Border: Two thin lines if that's okay.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2012)

requesting a gif senior Ava - 3 pics I provide go in a slideshow (effects of slides changing up to you)

- *no borders*
- time between changes ~2sec, but would be great if you made 1 sec, 2 secs and 3 secs versions
stock #1 (this pic goes first) 
stock #2 (this pic goes second) 
stock #3 (this pic goes third)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2012)

*Val*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2012)

*Korra*



Didn't know which you would prefer.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2012)

*Motochika*







Wasn't sure if I got the time right for the still.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sasuke Uchiha*


----------



## Motochika (Jun 14, 2012)

Aeon the first and third are perfect. The second though is there anyway that you can get the rays of light animated? Like the same effect that the sig request shows?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Khris*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Aeon the first and third are perfect. The second though is there anyway that you can get the rays of light animated? Like the same effect that the sig request shows?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## Nyasi (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello.

I would like to ask for a signatur gif:



5:20 - 5 : 33 (not exact, you can begin a little bit later or stop earlier, I just would like to have the scene in it where he talks to her and her face at the end, if possible)

with border, please

Thank you!


----------



## Stringer (Jun 16, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Unshaken Faith*


Thank you, excellent work sir.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi could you make a set for me, please.



Senior Avatar *2:59-3:01*

Senior Sig  *2:46-2:53*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> requesting a gif senior Ava - 3 pics I provide go in a slideshow (effects of slides changing up to you)
> 
> - time between changes ~2sec, but would be great if you made 1 sec, 2 secs and 3 secs versions
> stock #1 (this pic goes first)
> ...


Hmm, reposting it to ask for thin black border for each frame (like my current ava)

ideally both a border & non-border version, but that might be too much


----------



## Ace (Jun 18, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Korra*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know which you would prefer.



Thank you. :3


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2012)

Could I get this resized to a Senior sized Avatar with a black border please?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2012)

150 x 150 avatars from these: 



no border, dotted border and thin black border versions would be nice.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Could I get a 150x150 avatar of this, try not to crop any GIR. And if you can keep the transparency that would be great.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2012)

*Goobananas*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Fluttershy*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


thank you !!

just another correction, I'm sorry to ask

1) I assume the second has 2 second interval and the third is 3 seconds .. can you make it *2.5 seconds* as final version ? 
2) *thin black border* like my current ava
3) stock #1 (this pic goes first) 
stock #2 (this pic goes second) 
stock #3 (this pic goes third) 
^ I decided to drop transparency

I'll rep twice, sorry for the trouble


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 27, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:45 to 0:50 
Type: Avatar
Border: black
Notes: I just want it to be the second hokage forming the water jutsu from 045 to 050. PLEASE and thank you! 

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:12 to 0:14, then 0:47 to 0:52
Type: Signature
Border: black
Notes: Its going to be a second hokage set, want to show him some rep. Probably one of the most under talked about ninjas. So I would like it to only be the second hokage as much as possible. Please let me know! Also if you could make the signature two sizes. One you standard and one double in length and width?


----------



## Grape (Jun 27, 2012)

*Avatar*
Size = 150x150
Border = Dotted White
Time Frame = 4:14:75-4:19:75 - Opening frame should be immediately AFTER the guy sliding exits the frame, and the other guy starts turning around. The ending frame should be right as the guy stops underlining "FAT"...


*Signature*
Size = Sr. Member or w/e 
Border = Dotted White
Time Frame = 2:57:50-3:05:50 - Opening frame should be the first shot of his close up/face in frame, and end after the word "Turn", it's basically at 3:05~, it doesn't have to be exact...


Thanks in advance, still rocking the last set you made for me.... Love it!


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Nyasi*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Hi could you make a set for me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should have acted sooner... Seems it's been blocked.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Darth*


----------



## Darth (Jun 28, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Darth*



I              <3 U.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Fluttershy*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2012)

repped, thank you for the hard work and being patient with me


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Shirosaki*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2012)

*Demon of the Mist*





I don't know if the times you gave me were off or not so I decided to improvise a bit. If you want anything changed, just let me know.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Bioness*


Thanks! Always great expectations from you.


----------



## Sine (Jun 29, 2012)

00:12 - 00:14  (checking out the girl)
150x150
white 1px border


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2012)

*Grape Krush*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2012)

*shiner*


----------



## Saint Saga (Jun 30, 2012)

How goes it aeon  ?

Anyway want to request a senior sig and  avatar .



Sig : 1:10 - 1:12
Avatar : 1:22- 1:24 . 

And whichever border works for you.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2012)

Could i get a senior avy of 0:36-0:39

and a sig of 1:25-1:31


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Aeon for the gif set! Rep always, it says I can't rep you anymore XD

thanks you are awesomsauce!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 2, 2012)

3:17 - 3:21

Signature, whichever border style fits with you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2012)

*Saint Saga*


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 2, 2012)

Great job as always .

Thanks aeon .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 5, 2012)

Set request:



*Sig*: 0:36-0:38
Size: 450x253

*Ava*: 0:38-0:41
Size: Senior

Notes: I want both to be rounded


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Hollow Prince*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Spartan1337*


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet Thank you so much.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello I'd like to make a sig request please.

Time: 1:08- (can the scene with the graveyard be skipped at 1:12) 1:17
Size: 300x169
Border: Solid Crimson Red

Thank you in advance and do feel free to message should anything arise.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 7, 2012)

requesing gif sig.

stock: 

timeline: 2:06 - 2:08

also can you make it like this: 

i marked the size of the sig would be. oh and you can get the quality on HD. 

thin black border version and dotted border version.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 16, 2012)

*Request.*

Signature-

Timeline-0:14-0:19

Size-400x200

Border-Thin Black.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

0:38 to 0:49 (starting from when the digivice appears)

avy, senior size. 

border, same as my current avatar.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Motochika*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Shirosaki*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Last Samurai*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Luiz*


----------



## Delicious (Jul 26, 2012)

[]
Time: 00:01 - 00:10
Size: 480x270
Border: None


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2012)

*Delicious*


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome work as usual.

Thanks man.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2012)

*Avatar: *150 x 150

*time:* 0:20-0:23

from where his back is shown until the guy with glasses turns his head


*Sig:* 0:10-0:20

From where the red-haired guy gets surprised until the back of the guy with number five is shown.

*Borders:* like this

[sp][/sp]

without subs please


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2012)

*luffy no haki*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *luffy no haki*



thanks bro.


----------



## Motive (Jul 30, 2012)

*Video Link*: 
*Time frame*: 1:56-1:57
*Type*: Avatar
*Size*: Junior
*Border*: Like the one you have on your avatar


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2012)

*Motive*


----------



## Motive (Jul 31, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Motive*



Thank you!! pek


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2012)

Signature
Vid: []
Time frame: 2:08-2:17
Border: Black, white

Avatar
Vid: []
Time frame: 1:05-1:07
Note: At 1:07, end it before the girl with the pink top is shown again.
Border: Black, white


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2012)

*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## Stringer (Aug 9, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Unshaken Faith*


Ah, there it is. Thanks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wassup Aeon, I got a few that need to be resized for 150x150 avatars and to fit the upload limit. I'm aware you'll have to crop many of these for the size, please do what you think looks the best 





w/Black and white borders 

Thanks bro


----------



## Sketh (Aug 14, 2012)

Signature
Video Source:  
Time: 0:10-0:20 
Size: 300x169
Border: Black border (same as my current Avatar if possible)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2012)

Set

sig 8:44 - 8: 45 just the girl.



avatar: 8:39 - 8:40  only the girl.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2012)

*typhoon72*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bai Ji-Shin Chang*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2012)

*Goova*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2012)

Sick man, thanks. Repped, will cred. Fast, I like fast.


----------



## Sketh (Aug 14, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Bai Ji-Shin Chang*



Thanks alot bro!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Signature: The whole transformation sequence from Optimus Prime to God Ginrai. Of course. 0:48 being the last part..


Avatar: 8:17


----------



## Judas (Aug 16, 2012)

Could you make this 150x150 with a thin black border?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2012)

*Malvingt2*





Had to make the sig smaller than usual to fit all that. Unless you want to rethink the time frame.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2012)

*Judas*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and no that is fine.


----------



## Krippy (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you make me an avatar out of this?

Stock:

Frame is 08:24-08:25 

thin black border 

can you make a junior sized one and a senior sized one?

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 21, 2012)

Request an avatar. 


From 0:10 to 0:21. But do feel free to take liberty to capture the best from the scene.

Black and white border. Thanks .


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2012)

*xKantStopx*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2012)

*Schneider*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2012)

*Video Link:* FOC end credits, I'm sure you have it yourself somewhere for gif making 
*Time frame: *scenes requesting are 1). Jazz/Cliffjumper BROFIST, 2). Bumblebee doing the Carlton and 3). Jazz doing the robot.
*Type:* sig for 1 and 3, avatar for 2
*Border:* you pick


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2012)

Video Link:


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 26, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: Start 1:52 - 1:54 >  2:01 - 2:02 > 2:09 - 2:11
Type: Avatar senior size 150x150
Border: Hope we could maybe go bright yellow or yellow > switch to Purple > Then switch to blue. If not then just a regular Black Border.
Notes: Thanks in advance.


----------



## Violence (Aug 26, 2012)

Senior set:

Video Link: 

Ava:

Time frame:
0:09 to 0:12

Signature:

Time frame:
1:58 to 2:06

Bordes: black and white

Thx a lot


----------



## Revolution (Aug 27, 2012)

senior avatar request

8:41-8:43
settings - *speed*:* 0.25x* with quality 360p (could not find a 740p yet)



white boarder


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Castiel*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2012)

*TittyNipple*


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2012)

Could you resize these gifs to senior size sigs please? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Quick question, is it posslb eot make a gif out of a part of a video?  For example, I want a gif that is made of a face cam footage of a video and not the entire video.  Is that possible?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2012)

*VampireNeu*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2012)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Quick question, is it posslb eot make a gif out of a part of a video?  For example, I want a gif that is made of a face cam footage of a video and not the entire video.  Is that possible?



I think I get what you're asking and if so, then I'd just have to crop out everything else that you don't want to be part of the gif.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rose&Thorns*


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 24, 2012)

Can you just use Deans expression & make a Senior size Avatar?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2012)

*Sarahmint*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2012)

*Dastan*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Signature:

1:25 to 136

I just want the Jack Veneno and Ric Flair footage.. together..


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you, aeon!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Avatar:23:18 to 23:21
Sign:21:12 to 21:18


----------



## Aeon (Oct 7, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Could i get a avy of 13: 33-13:35 

And a sig for 13:43-13:47


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

whoa that was fast! lol thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Aeon..


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2012)

Set request

Ava 0:37 - 0:40 150x 150 could i also get one 150 x 200?

Sig 0:54 - 0:56 Default size for sig

Vid: 

Border: Solid black


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2012)

*ImagineBreakr*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *ImagineBreakr*



Thanks!  Rep storm coming you're way.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 16, 2012)

Type: Gif, Signature 
Video: {}
Time Frame: 0:04 - 0:14
Size: Something like , although I'd love if it if you could go bigger if it doesn't take away too much from the quality.
Border: None.
Effects: None.

Thank you~!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)

*Yagura*





I tried making one with the same dimensions as the example and then one by cropping a bit off the sides to get a better quality.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 16, 2012)

Lovely work. But, could I have a smaller version about the size of the GIF in your signature? I'll rep you once again for the trouble.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)

*Yagura*


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

hey can you get rid of backgrounds in gifs?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)

starr said:


> hey can you get rid of backgrounds in gifs?



That's a good question. I know I can do it for an image but I've never tried to do it for a gif.


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

wanna practice on my stock?


----------



## Yagura (Oct 16, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Yagura*



Your fantastic, Aeon. Will rep soon.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 18, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Can you just use Deans expression & make a Senior size Avatar?



Will you be kind enough to make a senior size avatar using Sam's expression?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2012)

starr said:


> wanna practice on my stock?



I tried everything I could think of and even if I could find some instructions but was unsuccessful. 



Dastan said:


> Will you be kind enough to make a senior size avatar using Sam's expression?


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks anyways


----------



## Yagura (Oct 20, 2012)

Type: Gif, Avatar
Video: {}
Time Frame: 2:11 - 2:16
Size: 150x150
Border: None.
Effects: None.

Thanks again, Aeon.


----------



## Motochika (Oct 20, 2012)

Greetings Aeon I would like to make a request. If you'd be so kind as to indulge me it'd be greatly aprreciated. If I could get an avy and a sig for each of the give video times.
Avy Size: 125x125 & solid, thick, Crimson Red border
Sig Size: 300x170, same color request as the avy

Time: 0:47 (When the red dragon starts to come down)-0:50 

Time: 0:24 (Right when the red dragon appears)-0:28 

If something does arise do message me. Thanks you very much! Well rep and credit!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2012)

*Yagura*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2012)

*Motochika*


----------



## kyochi (Oct 23, 2012)

Was wondering if you could make me a 150x150 avatar out of ? :] 

With  of border, if possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2012)

*kyochi*



Well, I still saw the post so here it is if you come into the thread again.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey could you make a senior size sig for this, please?



From 00:37-00:44

Thanks!

and a avy of this



1:12-1:14


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

Sig with same border and errthang: 

from 2:50-3:05 -ish. Pretty much from 2:50 til when he drops his opponent, plox.

Avatar same border and shii : 4:28-4:32, plox.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*



Thanks so much!  Perfect gifs as always.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2012)

*"Shion"*


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 26, 2012)

Just Resize it to 150 x 150 for Senior Avatar please.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2012)

*Dastan*


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

Aeon, can you put these together in one gif? keep their sizes please


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNrNQjWGHI&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

Time: 9:32-9:34. Start right after the hand that's punching the leg goes out of view, end right before the white figure starts fading out to the man. Got it?

Type: Signature

Border: All Black

Sizeefault

I'll gladly rep and credit you


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2012)

*starr*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2012)

*EndlessStrategyGames*


----------



## G (Oct 27, 2012)

vid 
avy: 0:36 - 0:40


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2012)

*G*


----------



## Taylor (Oct 27, 2012)

Avatar

Can you loop usopp laughing.
Cheers.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2012)

*Taylor*


----------



## Taylor (Oct 27, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Taylor*



That was quick thanks im 24'd, will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if you could resize this gif so I can use it as an ava please.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2012)

*FormerAbyssalone*


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

Requesting an avatar.

*Vid*: 
*Borders*: black, white
*Frame time*: from 1:44 to 1:45
*Note*: please try to make sure the girl shooting him isn't shown, while and after Dr. Doom begins turning around to face the screen. [-> _the sliding bike at the end of 1:45_]


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

*Unshaken Faith*



Not sure if I understood that you wanted the bike sliding or not so I made one with and without it. I can always redo it also.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Unshaken Faith*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I understood that you wanted the bike sliding or not so I made one with and without it. I can always redo it also.


There will be no need to redo it sir, it's perfect. Thanks you.

I've been  24'd, but I will make sure to give you your due soon after the bind is lifted.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 31, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:50-1:59
Type: Signature
Border: Something not too flashy and more on the basic side
Notes: Just make it good quality


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 02:11-02:14
Type: 150 x 200 Avatar
Border: Light Violet and dotted
Notes: Focus only on the character in the cut-in (like the Chirico one you did for me months ago) and make it the highest quality possible.

Time frame: 09:38-09:44
Type: 480 x 270 Signature
Border: Dotted
Notes: Highest quality possible.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

*Edward Cullen*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2012)

*Judge Fudge*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2012)

^Don't know how you do it Aeon but once again thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2012)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

re-size to a senior and one big avatar


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2012)

*starr*


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2012)

Could i get a avy of 0:41-0:44

and a signature From 0:51-0:56?

Thanks, again! lol


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2012)

whoa that was fast! thanks!

shit i gotta spread reps.


----------



## G (Nov 5, 2012)

avy 1:11 - 1:16
sig 2:06 - 2:16
borders: dotted plz


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2012)

*G*


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2012)

First time requesting here.

*Senior Sig:*

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbWpobWt7Rc&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]




Time: 48:16 - 48:28 (don't put in Hirudegarn's head at the end of the last second). Sorry that's it a bit too long.

Border: dotted.

Also, could you mirror the gif? The video in the stock is mirrored, so I want the original format, lol.

*Senior Avatar*

Stock: same video as sig.

time: 46:53 - 46:56

border: dotted

I'd also like this one mirrored. Same case, obviously, lol.


----------



## Greg0ory (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope I included the right scenes you wanted.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Lebron Flocka James*





I don't usually do non-gif sets and I know there are others who can do a lot of fancy things but I just resized it and added a border.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2012)

*No Worries*


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. It's perfect. :33

Repped and will cred as soon as I use.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Aeon, I'd like to have  gif image resized to 300x169 and 250x141 please.

Borders: thin black


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2012)

*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:37-1:40
Type: Signature
Border: Nothing too flashy and on the simpler side
Notes: Can you crop out the website's name on the bottom left? That probably means you're gonna have to crop out the bottom part, which is fine, since it doesn't really have anything useful.

Video Link: Same as above
Time frame: 1:42-1:46
Type: Signature
Border: Nothing too flashy and on the simpler side
Notes: Can you crop out the website's name on the bottom left? That probably means you're gonna have to crop out the bottom part, which is fine, since it doesn't really have anything useful.

If you want to combine the two into one gif, that's fine too. Whichever works best.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Unshaken Faith*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2012)

*Edward Cullen*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Magi episode 6- gg sub

Signature: 17:50 to 18:07
Avatar:     18:09 to 18:14


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2012)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 17, 2012)

*Dbgohan08*





By the way, thanks for the link to all of them.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2012)

Could i get an avy of 13:57-14:01

and a sig from 14:04-14:10


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2012)

Video: 
Avatar: 0:32-0:36 (Bakura and Zorc)

Sig: 1:00-1:04


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd like a gif made out of these two avatars:


*Spoiler*: __ 








With a transition effect between the images, similar to what is seen .


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 2:46 - 2:50
Type: Avatar
Border: black

Video Link: Same link as above
Time Frame: 4:29 - 4:35
Type: Sig
Border: Black, white, black


----------



## Aeon (Nov 30, 2012)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2012)

THANKS MAN!


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2012)

re-sizes bro :33

150x150:  

150x200:


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Santoryu*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Cinder*



This is actually my first time doing this so I learned something new, lol. If it's not what you wanted, I can intensify the blur.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha it's alright man, I think you nailed it actually. I didn't expect any less from you. 

The only thing is that the outer black border seems to have been removed. And on a side note, I would also appreciate it if you do a version with both images lasting a bit longer before they switch.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Haha it's alright man, I think you nailed it actually. I didn't expect any less from you.
> 
> The only thing is that the outer black border seems to have been removed. And on a side note, I would also appreciate it if you do a version with both images lasting a bit longer before they switch.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah there we go, awesome. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Narcissus*


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2012)

Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Perfect. Thank you.



I swear I've made that Ursula dance gif before.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2012)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:15-0:20
Type: 480x270 Signature 
Border: no border
Notes: as high quality as you can get it please


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, I have a lot of requests and I will double the rep for completing it.

Video Link: 
Time frame: 01:13-01:15
Type: 150 x 200 Avatar
Border: Sky blue and dotted
Notes: Focus only on the character in the cut-in and make it the highest quality possible.

Time frame: 04:12-04:18
Type: 480 x 270 Signature
Border: Dotted
Notes: Highest quality possible.


Video Link: 
Time frame: 00:52-00:59
Type: 480 x 270 Signature
Border: Dotted
Notes: Highest quality possible.



Video Link: 
Time frame: 01:07-01:09
Type: 170 x 170 Avatar
Border: Dotted
Notes: Focus only on the character in the cut-in and make it the highest quality possible.


Video Link: 
Time frame: 04:08-04:13
Type: 150 x 200 Avatar
Border: Light green and Dotted
Notes: Focus only on Cybuster and make it the highest quality possible.

Time frame: 03:51-03:57
Type: 480 x 270 Signature
Border: Dotted
Notes: Highest quality possible.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 1, 2012)

Video: 
Time: 0:07-0:09 the part where he looks the moon and 0:48-0:50 the part where he says 'wow'
Size: senior
Border: any
Notes: High Quality if possible
Type:Avatar


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, just a resize request. Could I get this resized to 150x150 if possible?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2012)

*starr*





I resized them but stock's 2 and 3 for 150x150 are pretty hard to get under the size limit for using them unless I delete some frames and lower the quality.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Parallax*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Kurokami Medaka*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Kurokami Medaka*



Much appreciated Aeon.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Saishin*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2012)

I fixed the links Aeon.


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *starr*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



do what you gotta do to make 'em fit and still look nice if you can, I appreciate it :3


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2012)

*Judge Fudge*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2012)

^Awesome as always! Thanks man!


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey, I don't normally post here but.... 


Ava: 1:49 - 1:50
Sig: 2:13 - 2:28

s'il vous plait


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

*SenshiManny*


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello 

I have a request :S

Avatar - 
Size - 150x150
Border - Black 2px Solid
Time - 1:49:5-1:53 before it goes black. So it loops perfectly with the face at the  very first frame :S

Sig - 
Border - Black 2px Solid
Time 3:35:5-3:46 - Try to loop in the same way as the avatar. Hard to explain with this one ;S

Thank you


----------



## G (Dec 4, 2012)

avy - 0:43 - 0:46
avy - 0:14 - 0:19


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

*Grape Krush*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

*G*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Judge Fudge*



Hate to be an arse but could you resize these two please?


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Hate to be an arse but could you resize these two please?



Lol, it's ok, it was my fault for not paying closer attention.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks man! Damn got 24'd. I'll be sure to get that end rep for you tomorrow!


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 5, 2012)

Sup aeon  .

Got another request .

Senior set .

Video : 

Avi :4:17 - 4:21

Sig : 4:30 - 4:38 . 

And thanks in advance .


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2012)

I requested 2 avatars actually


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Saint Saga*


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 5, 2012)

That was quick .

Excellent job Aeon .


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2012)

starr said:


> do what you gotta do to make 'em fit and still look nice if you can, I appreciate it :3


----------



## Stringer (Dec 6, 2012)

Requesting a set.

Vid:


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2012)

Sig Request
Vid: 
No Border
Size: 400 width, whatever heigh.

Time: 0:08 - 0:20 (if too long just make it to 0:18)

Thanks!


----------



## Sine (Dec 7, 2012)

senior avvy
stock: 
time: 1:02 - 1:05
border: white 1pt line


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 8, 2012)

Video Link:
Time frame: 00:22-00:24 
Type: *150 x 200* Avatar (Focus on the Titan)
Border: Dark red and dotted

Time frame: Splice 00:25-00:27 and 00:43-00:46 together
Type: *480x 270* Signature
Border: Dark red and dotted
Notes: Highest quality possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Making a request
Video Link: 
Time frame: :38-40
Type: Senior Avatar
Border: N/A
Notes: An infinite gif of Kenshiro cracking his knuckles smoothly as possible this should be 4-5 seconds.

Video Link:  
Time frame: 1:28-1: 33 then 1:36-1:41
Type: Senior Signature 
Border: N/A
Notes: You can cut the guys reaction out in 1: 33 and of course the biggest you can make it without losing any quality or going over the file size.
Hope that's doable if not tell me.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, can I get this resized? I went over the size limit (1.08MB) I want it at the minimum 



Thank you!


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Cinder*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Kelsey*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*shiner*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Judge Fudge*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Unlosing Ranger*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

*naijaboykev28*


----------



## KevKev (Dec 11, 2012)

Yesss you're awesome!


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Cinder*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks         bro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> *Unlosing Ranger*



Thank you.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2012)

Could i get a sig of 0:51-0:57 and a avatar of 1:20-1:26? Thanks.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 20, 2012)

I got requested to resize my sig again 
I need your assistance, Aeon


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 20, 2012)

Sup Aeon  .

Want to request another set : 

Senior set .



Avatar : 1:14 - 1:17 

Sig : 1:20 - 1:29 . 

And thanks in advance .


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2013)

*S.A.F*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I got requested to resize my sig again
> I need your assistance, Aeon



Resized to what?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2013)

*Saint Saga*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww yeah! The set is perfect! Thanks a lot, dude.


----------



## Owl (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an avatar request.

Link: 

Size: 150x150

Time: 1:36 - 1:39

No borders please!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Owl*


----------



## Owl (Jan 7, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Owl*



Splendid! Thank you Aeon!


----------



## slickcat (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Aeon its a first for me but I ll rep you 2wice. Need a hq signature version of this



from exactly 1min to 1min 14 second. Much appreciated can you make it the size of my current sig.


----------



## Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, would like to request a senior set.



Avatar: 2.32-2.35

Sig: 2:13-2.24

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2013)

*slickcat*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2013)

*Axel Almer*


----------



## slickcat (Jan 8, 2013)

thnx alot, i will rep a second time after i ve repped other. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 16, 2013)

Requesting a set.

Stock: 

avatar timeline: 00:30 - 00:32
signature timeline: 00:39 - 00:43

borders: thin black


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shirosaki*


----------



## Ghost (Jan 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Shirosaki*



thanks a lot.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2013)

Could I get a sig of, 9:09 - 9:16 and 13:23 - 13:26


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh sweet! You combined them! Perfect!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## NW (Jan 23, 2013)

Senior set.

Stock 

Avatar: 16:10 - 16:12 (when Father is just standing there with the lightning around him [remove the subtitles and funimation logo if possible])

Signature: 2:51 - 3:01 (the part where Father forms a small sun in his hand and is sitting on his throne talking about how he did it [remove the subtitles and funimation logo if possible please])

Black and gold borders on both.

Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2013)

*No Worries*


----------



## NW (Jan 23, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *No Worries*


Holy sh-

Thank you.

Currently 24ed but will rep when I can.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Avy -  00:02-00:06

Sig - 04:04 - 04:10

Border and errthang the same


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

hey Aeon been a while

sig 3:02 - 3:12
sig 2:01- 2:08
black and white border pls


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2013)

*"Shion"*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sora*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Aeon, got a  request.



Avy: 0:32-0:35

Sig: 0:39-0:43

Black and white borders for both.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2013)

*Kurokami Medaka*





Wasn't sure on the time for the avatar so I made two versions.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Kurokami Medaka*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job, thanks Aeon.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2013)

Dear Aeon,

Can I get you to tinker with this video, between 6:55-7:17, I'm trying to get a looping clip with the "tunnel vision". I figured you would come up with the best portions of it to use for an avatar/sig. The part at ~6:54 when it zooms into the eye, might be a starting point, but idk! lol I want like 2 sets of different parts of it  

Border and stuff is optional, I'd like you to just put your own twist on everything, really. I don't really want a white border though. Dotted would be cool :S

Sorry, I'm rambling.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 25, 2013)

Video:
Request: Signature
Signature: :56-1:01

If possible can you make the gif 300x169, or you can do your default size. What ever you prefer.
Thanks in advanced Aeon.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 26, 2013)

*JoJo*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it possible to shrink that so that it fits perfectly with my ymp3 while maintaining quality?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2013)

*Stunna*



You were referring to the width of the gif right?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Great, thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 27, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *JoJo*



Can you add a black border to it?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can you add a black border to it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 27, 2013)

*Vid:* 
*Type:* Avatar
*Timeframe:* Anything from 3:09-3:15 (I'm not quite sure which bit of that would work best so make an executive decision :33)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2013)

*Nightbringer*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2013)

*Grape*



How's this? I'll tinker some more on another version.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 27, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Nightbringer*



Thanks. 

You work fast.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you, again  

Nice editing btw! I had to go watch the original clip, because I didn't remember that part being so long.. awesome 

No need for another version, but I wouldn't mind an 150x avatar


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You work fast.



Trying to make up for the fact I neglected the shop for most of December. 



Grape said:


> Thank you, again
> 
> Nice editing btw! I had to go watch the original clip, because I didn't remember that part being so long.. awesome
> 
> No need for another version, but I wouldn't mind an 150x avatar





How's this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

avatar:
1:00 "shulk"
signature:
 0:36 to 0:41 + 1:04 "X"


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Trying to make up for the fact I neglected the shop for most of December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it, but they don't really work together. I kind of feel like a douchebag for saying it though 

There's a part @ 8:00~8:05 with a glowing ring, that I would like you to check out, if you don't mind. If you can make it loop, I'll take that. Otherwise I will probably just use the sig with no avatar 

Thank you either way for all your work


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2013)

Grape said:


> I like it, but they don't really work together. I kind of feel like a douchebag for saying it though
> 
> There's a part @ 8:00~8:05 with a glowing ring, that I would like you to check out, if you don't mind. If you can make it loop, I'll take that. Otherwise I will probably just use the sig with no avatar
> 
> Thank you either way for all your work


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2013)

That's money 

Gracias!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 4, 2013)

150 x 150 avatar with thin black border

1:32-33 

part where makes the funny face.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2013)

*Saikyou*


----------



## Sora (Feb 5, 2013)

can you make avatars of these gifs



no borders this time


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sora*


----------



## Greidy (Feb 6, 2013)

Request for a set.

*Avatar*
*Link:* 
*Border:* Yes, whichever looks good.

*Signature*
*Link:* 
*Border:* Same as avvy.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 10, 2013)

*Ikorose*


----------



## Greidy (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great, thanks


----------



## Aeon (Feb 11, 2013)

Ikorose said:


> Looks great, thanks



No problem.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2013)

*Rosi*


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2013)

Could you make two sigs for me?



one from 0:01-0:09 and one more from 0:40-0:47

Thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2013)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are perfect! thanks again!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually go to Scizor, so I'll try you this time, Aeon. 


Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:03 to 0:13 (basically the end of 0:13 when the scene changes)
Type: Signature
Border: Thin black border
Notes: Make as "big" as you can without sacrificing quality, that's all I ask.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2013)

*Death-kun*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Thank you.



No problem.


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

vid: 
sig: 4:25 - 4:31 (part with Corn)
thanks


----------



## Aeon (Feb 16, 2013)

*G*


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey there Aeon, got an avatar request.

Vid: 
Quality: The best available
Border: thin black
Time frame: 1:35-1:36
Note: try to insert  transitional effect. 


And a 170x170 version for my profile, thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2013)

*Cinder*





How's this?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks good man, though borders seem to only appear for a split second.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2013)

Cinder said:


> It looks good man, though borders seem to only appear for a split second.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 24, 2013)

May I get a 150 x 200 avatar of this image.



I trust your cropping and editing preferences.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey, Mr. Aeon. If we can't find a decent video on Youtube for our request, would a link to the video from an anime website due well as an alternative?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hey, Mr. Aeon. If we can't find a decent video on Youtube for our request, would a link to the video from an anime website due well as an alternative?



As long as I don't have to register for anything, that's fine.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting. That's good to hear. I'll be back again with some requests eventually. Many thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Avatar: 22:03 to 22:07
Signature: 58:08 to 58:18


----------



## SenshiManny (Feb 25, 2013)

Yo. You should still have gintama ep 260 dled right?

5:37-5:39 for ava

5:40-5:50 for sig. Many thanks bro.

oh and 6:00-6:03 please. Many much more thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 25, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2013)

*SenshiManny*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Aeon..


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks Aeon..



No problem.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​



Thank you mate.


----------



## SenshiManny (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *snip*



Thanks bro. But uh, is it also possible that I can get the last one too?? If its not too much trouble?

Many thanks


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2013)

SenshiManny said:


> Thanks bro. But uh, is it also possible that I can get the last one too?? If its not too much trouble?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, aeon  

Could you make a gif from, 0:18-0:22? please.


and an avatar 



from 0:10-0:15 and 0:19-0:25


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2013)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *S.A.F*



thanks a lot man!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> thanks a lot man!



No problem.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> thanks a lot man!



Seems I missed your avatar request, sorry.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2013)

its cool, it came out great! better than i imagined!


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 1, 2013)

i have a request

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:43-1:45
Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: same as the boarder on my current avatar
Notes: i just want the part with Komamura holding his sword in front of his face with the reiatsu moving around him looped. 

Thanks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 1, 2013)

Heyo

Sig


31-33

Basically, lebrons close up face. and thats it

thanks


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2013)

*.ProFound.*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2013)

*Goova*


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2013)

lol im back! 

could you make a sig from the scenes of 0:00-0:02 and 0:10-0:15 ? Thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2013)

*S.A.F*


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! Do I even need to tell you how perfect it is?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Thanks! Do I even need to tell you how perfect it is?



I suppose not.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2013)

​
Rep if using, credit optional.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2013)

​
Rep if using, credit optional.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2013)

150x150 please. one with no border, one with.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2013)

*Stunna*


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Avy: 2:32 - 2:34 (part with green lanterns face)
Sig: 2:35 - 2:43 (when green lantern does the super move)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 11, 2013)

*G*


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

*Link:* 

*Time Frame:* 1:37 to 1:42, please. If too long, 1:37 to 1:40. I'm a Senior member, so the first option should be okay. 

*Type:* Avatar

*Border:* Don't care. Choose your favorite. 

*Notes:* Just the time frame described.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, wrong time. No worries.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2013)

*Jabba*



Alright, this should be the right time frame.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Much appreciated and repped. 

By the way, how many requests can I make at a time?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't really limit the amount of requests I get but I'd probably say no more than 5 at a time sounds okay.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Good to hear. So I'm sure you wouldn't mind another request. 

Everything is the same as my last request except for the time span, obviously.



1:56 to 2:01, please.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2013)

*Jabba*



I wasn't sure if I was getting the time frame exactly right so I made a couple of them.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Jabba*
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was getting the time frame exactly right so I made a couple of them.



The second one will do, thanks.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you mind doing the blue shirted GIF again? This time as a sig?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Do you mind doing the blue shirted GIF again? This time as a sig?



You mean the first avatar as a sig?

Oh, and could you please turn off your sig when posting in the thread?


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Aeon said:


> You mean the first avatar as a sig?
> 
> Oh, and could you please turn off your sig when posting in the thread?



Yeah, the one where the dude in the mask is wearing the dark blue jacket. 

How come I have to turn off my sig?

It's off, by the way.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2013)

*Jabba*



It's just one of the rules I set for the thread for anyone, including myself, posting in the thread.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 12, 2013)

Much appreciated. I would rep you, but I already repped you today.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2013)

Somewhat different request from what I usually ask of you.

I took the liberty of uploading the scene to Yotube (though with an annoying fraps message at the top), because it is one of my absolute favorite scenes from all of Doctor Who.



Another video source



31:40 - 32:10

I have the DVD but with the worry of copyrights and all I didn't want the quality to be "too" good.

Anyway, what I would like signature that is at least 400 pixels in width (if possible 500). I'd like for it to include as much of 0:04 to 0:20 as you can. If you need to chop up frames that is fine but the most important bit is 0:12 0:17 when you see the Dalek looking down. Actually could you do a second signature where it is only the Dalek looking down, it might look better but I'd like to compare first.

Thanks!


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 14, 2013)

Link: 

Avatar: 
Size: 150x150
Time: 5: 33-5:37

Signature:
Time: 5:17-5:24
Size: 250x150


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 15, 2013)

Avatar
Size: 150x200
Border: dotted
Time: 0:48-0:50 (try to make it into a loop so it looks like it's poking out it's head to make the transition less jarring)

Signature
Border: dotted
Time: 0:51-1:02
Size: 480x270 (and a second one in 320x183)


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Avatar size: 150 x 200

Borders: any 

from 1:04 to 1:07


Thanks


----------



## Jabba (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, my favorite GIF maker. 

My sig is too big (way over 1MB), so I was wondering if you can make a brand new one.

*Link:* 

*Time Frame:* 1:52 to 1:55, please. 

*Type:* Signature. 

*Border:* Like before, choose your favorite. 

*Notes:* Make sure that it's under 1MB, please. If it is incapable of being so, please tell me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

150x150 ples


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*HK-47*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Judge Fudge*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Saishin*



Now, I'm not sure if I got the right time frame or not. I checked it both on youtube and on kmplayer and it was giving the exact same thing for that time you gave me. Let me know if it's wrong and I'll remake it.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Jabba*



First of all, you're still not turning off your signature when posting here. All you need to do is uncheck the "Show your signature" box in the Quick Reply before posting. Second, the first sig I made was 1mb. Wherever you uploaded it resized it to what you put in your signature.



Aeon said:


> *Jabba*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Stunna*


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread


----------



## Bioness (Mar 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Bioness*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm not usually one for borders. The first one is too large a file size and the second one just seems so disconnected....

Could you make it one with the Dalek looking down then the scene after with the camera zooming into her face.

0:12 - 0:21 in the youtube one, that should make it look like a smoother transition rather than having the Dalek's eyestalk jerk around when the gif loops.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm not usually one for borders. The first one is too large a file size and the second one just seems so disconnected....
> 
> Could you make it one with the Dalek looking down then the scene after with the camera zooming into her face.
> 
> 0:12 - 0:21 in the youtube one, that should make it look like a smoother transition rather than having the Dalek's eyestalk jerk around when the gif loops.



Alright, I'll work on that. Still downloading the vid for your other request.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Ghost (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I request 3 different avatars? 



Sorry, I couldn't find a decent quality clip on YouTube. Can you work with this?

150 x 150 avatar: 4:12-4:14 (Omnimon shooting laz0rs) no border

150 x 150 avatar: 5.33-5:35 (Omnimon charges) no border

150 x 150 avatar: 5:42-5:44 (Omnimon force feeds laz0rs) no border


----------



## Aeon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Saikyou*







I made two versions of the last one to make it loop more.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 17, 2013)

Aeon can you think you can pull a cool scene of Charizard beating Dragonite from these youtube video & make me a sig?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Aeon can you think you can pull a cool scene of Charizard beating Dragonite from these youtube video & make me a sig?



Seems the vid was removed...


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 18, 2013)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Can you see it now?



Well I had no problem seeing the second one but you wanted him versus Dragonite from the first one as well, right? That's the one that I can't see due to copyright.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Bioness*



<3 will rep and wear when able.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Well I had no problem seeing the second one but you wanted him versus Dragonite from the first one as well, right? That's the one that I can't see due to copyright.



If you can get an awesome one from second video then there is no reason to make one from first one. You can do it if you like making more though.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Saishin*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not sure if I got the right time frame or not. I checked it both on youtube and on kmplayer and it was giving the exact same thing for that time you gave me. Let me know if it's wrong and I'll remake it.


That's the correct frame,thank you very much


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Avatar:1:22 to 1:30
Signature:2:40 to 2:47


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Dastan*





Here's a couple. Found another link for that first vid.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 19, 2013)

Both are awesome.Thanks Aeon.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like a 150x150 avatar from  gif.

Border: thin black

And a version without borders


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2013)

*Cinder*


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, so fast. Great work, Aeon. 

Thanks


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2013)

Cinder said:


> Wow, so fast. Great work, Aeon.
> 
> Thanks



Lol, no problem. Did it in-between monster hunting.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 21, 2013)

Avatar: 0:39 to 0:40 (just want the parts with the dude's eyes)

Signature: From like 1:18 to 1:23.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 21, 2013)

*Remyx*


----------



## Remyx (Mar 21, 2013)

Perfect, thank you Aeon.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2013)

150 x 150 avatar, please. :33

stock: 

time line: 0:56-0:59

no border, thin black border and dotted border versions.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 21, 2013)

*Saikyou*


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2013)

you're the best.

24'd i'll rep asap


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Aeon, can a get a sig made from this vid:



Time Line: 0:17-0:21

Border: Black and White


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 23, 2013)

0:18-0:20 (it needs to end before the screen starts fading)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2013)

*Kurokami Medaka*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2013)

*Luiz*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 24, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Kurokami Medaka*



Thanks Aeon, awesome as always.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Sig same as what I have.

00:45- The limit time I'm allowed.

Plox.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you please make an avatar from one of these gifs:



And a signature from one of these gifs:



Senior size with a white border with black edges please?


----------



## Remyx (Mar 26, 2013)

Think you can make a gif out of these, just with the guy eating popcorn? 



1:14 - 1:16 

Best as a signature.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry about requests everyone. Been wrapped up at work and then Monster Hunter in my free time. Should be able to fill in the requests no later than Saturday.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Aeon, you can just forget about the request I made.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 29, 2013)

Aeon said:


> I'm so sorry about requests everyone. Been wrapped up at work and then Monster Hunter in my free time. Should be able to fill in the requests no later than Saturday.



Dunno where you live, but tomorrow's Saturday. I don't mean to rush you, but I'm dying for my new avatar/sig.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Dunno where you live, but tomorrow's Saturday. I don't mean to rush you, but I'm dying for my new avatar/sig.



Um, you deleted your request.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2013)

*"Shion"*


----------



## Jabba (Mar 30, 2013)

Saturday's coming to a close. Should we make it Sunday then?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

Avatar 



1:18  - when they start the Mex flag, til they cut off from him raising his arm. 

Same border and shit as current, onegaishimasu.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2013)

*The Pink Ninja*









Couldn't decide so I made them all, lol.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 5, 2013)

You know what? Forget my request.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 6, 2013)

*"Shion"*


----------



## Jimin (Apr 8, 2013)

Video Link: 
Time frame: Beginning to 0:12 (From when the screen isn't all black to the finished pose before they go back to "reality")
Type: Signature
Border: I want a dark yellow/gold border. Something a bit darker than this.
Notes: Just make it HQ. Please leave the aspect ratio be without cropping. If you gotta speed it up, go ahead. I want a border like this, but only not black, but in a dark yellow/gold.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 16, 2013)

How goes it Aeon?

Time for another senior set.



Sig: 0:16-0:26

Avi: 0:44 - 0:46


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Edward Cullen*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Saint Saga*


----------



## Remyx (May 2, 2013)

Avatar: Around 3:55 - 3:56

Try to get as much of the head banging as you can.


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2013)

*Remyx*


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2013)

Greetings Aeon could I get this as an 150x200 avatar



You'll likely need to reduce the quality slightly for it to be under the 341.8 KB limit.


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 22, 2013)

*Canceled.*​
~NE.


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Bioness*



Awesome will be back to rep.


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2013)

Since I was able to do it myself, you can take and use this for other works


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm revisiting old works and would like a higher quality version of this gif.



You may remember helping me with it a few years back. The main things I would like is a higher quality version and the speed of the GIF slowed down 10 seconds per image, the images also need to be in the same order. The actual size should be scaled so that the length is 400 pixels instead of 500.

Here are the images.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay I derped, I meant 450, I thought the first one was 400 >.>, but now that I think about it even that is too small.

So could I just have it at the original size of 500 pixels wide.

Sorry if I'm being picky, will rep twice.


----------



## fraj (Jun 12, 2013)

Request the below gif in the link as a 150X150 avatar please. If you recognise the gif and manage to find a better quality one that would be appreciated too. Crop whatever part is unnecessary. No Border.



Thanks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Avatar:0:45 to 0:48

Siginature: 1:21 to 1:29


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2013)

*Bioness*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2013)

*fraj*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 13, 2013)

: 1:23 - 1:29
: 1:19 - 1:22
Same border as your current avatar


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2013)

*Whitebeard*


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 17, 2013)

: 3:31-3:34

 1:18-1:28

borders as above


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Magicbullet*


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2013)

hey!
can you crop and resize to senior avatar size
also, can you cut out her sword, I just want her face, would that look funny?



same thing for this one plz thank you!


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2013)

*starr*


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2013)

starr said:


> thank you :33



No problem.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 30, 2013)

Avatar: 0:16

Siginature: 0:13 to 0:20


----------



## Parallax (Jul 2, 2013)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:54-2:00
Type: 480x270 Signature 
Border: no border
Notes: as high quality as you can get it please


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 2, 2013)

*Sig*: 1:04-1:05, just the teddy bear bit

*Ava*: Same as sig, but only use the first teddy bear if possible. If that isn't possible then don't worry about it xD

Will rep you in advance. Take as much time as you need

125x125 ava, whatever size fits for sig, no borders


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avy 0:32 - 0:37
Sig 0:47 - 0:53


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Ryuji Yamazaki*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Parallax*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Sasume Uchiha*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2013)

*G*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 3, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Ryuji Yamazaki*



Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 4, 2013)

*Lucifer Morningstar*


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 5, 2013)

Link:
Time: 0:55-0:57
Type: Ava
Border: Solid Black border
Thank you


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2013)

*Normality*


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, could you cut off the first and last seconds from my avatar? So the guy doesnt move.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2013)

G said:


> Hey, could you cut off the first and last seconds from my avatar? So the guy doesnt move.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar: 3:11 - 3:18
Signature: 77:38 - 77:48


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Malvingt2*



Thanks  :amazed:amazed


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2013)

Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. 1:24-1:28 The scene where the bunny is skipping only.
Type: Signature 
Border: white and dotted
example:
Notes: Can you make it about this size.


Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. 1:29-1:31 Only the scene where the guy is hugging the two bunnys.
Type: Avatar 
Border: white and dotted
example:
Notes: None


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jul 22, 2013)

Type-Ava
Video- 
Time- 0:25 to 0:27
Border- Solid Black

Thank you


----------



## Matador (Jul 23, 2013)

Video Link: 
Time frame: Avy - 2:26-2:28 "Firearms are too boring" (Before the camera goes to the girl) Sig - 2:34-2:38 (Gilgamesh stomping his foot to his post, before the camera pans out)
Type: Set
Border: Dotted
Notes: Preferably in the Highest Quality possibile; I would like it if the sig was as big as possible. Senior Sized Avy

No need to cut out the subs


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 24, 2013)

Link: 

Avatar: 5:01 - 5:07

Signature: 4:19 - 4:29

Black and White Border


----------



## Ghost (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Aeon. Could you make these gifs into one?

 and make it 150 x 150 for ava ?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello Aeon, requesting a gif animation.

Basically the same thing you did , but with one picture.

Stock:  Border: thin black


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2013)

*Revy*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2013)

*Normality*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you<3 Will rep twice. One rep for the sig and one rep for the avy.:3


----------



## Greed (Jul 25, 2013)

Senior sized Avatar

Basically just need it resized, and the guy in the back cut out of course

Senior sig

0:48 (When the camera zooms back on her face) - 0:59 (When it leaves her)

Any borders and such that you see fitting I'll take


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2013)

*N*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2013)

*Stringer*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sasuke Uchiha*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Hey Aeon. Could you make these gifs into one?
> 
> and make it 150 x 150 for ava ?



Unfortunately, Image Ready is not letting me open them for some reason. Sorry...


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2013)

*Greed*


----------



## Ghost (Jul 30, 2013)

Try with these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2013)

Aeon said:


> *Stringer*


_Pawfect._

Thanks brother.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Try with these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sorry, it still won't let me open them.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 7, 2013)

Type: Gif, Avatar
Video: {}
Time Frame: 3:42 - 3:45
Size: 150x150
Border: None.
Effects: None.
Note: Keep Naruto out of it.


Thank you~!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2013)

avatar:13:31 to 13:35
signature: 20:09 to 20:16 jump to 20:26 to 20:30


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 5, 2013)

Sup Aeon?

A new senior sized Avatar and sig.

Video: 

Sig: 5:24-5:25 and then 5:36- 5: 33 (basically without the close up shot between those 2 times).

Avatar: 3:16-3:17


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2013)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 6, 2013)

Senior sized Avatar
Here's the stock: 

Start: 0:54  - 0:57

A pink border would be great! Thanks and take your time!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 7, 2013)

If you could resize this GIF for a sig.


or


I'd like it at at about half the actual size, and half the file size, so 500 by 270.

But if it needs to be smaller for file size and to play nicely, then just make it as large as you can without going over the data limit or making it play poorly.

No border.

Thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2013)

Could I have an avatar from this? 

3:49-3:53 150 x 150

thin black and no border versions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Avatar: 1:18 to 1:20

Signature:1:21 to 1:27


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2014)

*Malvingt2*


----------



## Jabba (Feb 22, 2014)

*
Time Frame:* 3:07 to 3:13

*Type:* Signature.
*
Border:* Black is fine. 

*Notes:* As HD as can possibly be, thanks.​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 23, 2014)

signature

black border 

time: 1:13 to 1:16

also if you could put like a fade to black effect on the last frame that would be great

thanks


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2014)

Time: 3:55 to 359

Border: Light Silver and dotted

Size: 150 x 200

Focus mainly on Aila


----------



## Revolution (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you make this an avatar?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Avatar:

0:08 to 0:10

Signature: 

0:40 to 0:43 

Can you please add Smash symbol to the signature for the first video? 

0:00 to 0:03

thanks


----------



## Aeon (Apr 8, 2014)

Sarahmint


----------



## Aeon (Apr 8, 2014)

_Malvingt2_


----------



## G (Apr 12, 2014)

Ava 2:40 - 2:41 (nipple rub)
Sig 3:25 - 3:35


----------



## Remyx (Apr 13, 2014)

It starts around 14:46, but I only want the part with the guy crying. Signature size I guess?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2014)

Avatar:0:57 + 0:47 to 0:49 "if it is possible"
Signature: 0:36 to 0:42


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Signature: 4:28 to 4:45
Avatar: 4:42 to 4:45

thanks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2014)

high quality 

Signature.

starting from  0:48 to 0:57.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Signature: 0:48 to 0:59

Avatar:1:02 to 1:06 

thanks


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> high quality
> 
> Signature.
> 
> starting from  0:48 to 0:57.


----------



## Greidy (Sep 4, 2014)

*Avatar*

Senior size
Dotted border


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 1, 2014)

I would like to request a senior avatar for this  whenever you have the time.  Sorry I don't have a youtube link.  I hope you can still make it though.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2014)

Nesha said:


> I would like to request a senior avatar for this  whenever you have the time.  Sorry I don't have a youtube link.  I hope you can still make it though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZMqF9ClasYg[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar: 0:27-0:32 | 150x200 pls


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2014)

senior ava size

0.05-0.06 (only the Sasuke parts please! and no border)


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 29, 2014)

Another senior avatar from  image please.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Signature: 

2:20 to 2:24

Avatar:

2:02 to 2:05


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 9, 2015)

if you can make gifs from the dailymotion, i ask for two gifs from this video for my signature 

1) 2:47-2:53 
2) 2:58-3:08 
both 432 w and 139 h 
will you try to make it? plssss.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]B49M7IelR08[/YOUTUBE]

18:37 - 18:40 

350x200


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 14, 2015)

Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250


----------

